# New driveler baby to raise #225



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations to the cramer family.

Let's see if we can spoil the little one 

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"></div>


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Good one GW


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yep that's a good one Gobble. She has a beautiful voice. Congrats again to Cramer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

There is a fire in the fire pit.  I've been burning downed trees since 9.   Can't tell where I have made a dent in the mess.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2017)

It has quit raining here at 31220 and the sun is out. Never rained very hard anyway. Project is almost completed, looks like an afternoon fishing trip is in order. And fry some later, sounds like a plan. Evening Wy and Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

wear 'em out moon


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Good luck moon


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Com'on seben


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Com'on seben



going in or going home?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

afternoon quackgro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2017)

Boy that song will pull at your heart strings. Specially when your cleaning out your boys room for the last time. Thems real tears.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

Hiya Coffeebro !!  Wind's kicking it, cloudy too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

real gusty here in NGA mtns.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boy that song will pull at your heart strings. Specially when your cleaning out your boys room for the last time. Thems real tears.



MsH22,

He will always be momma's boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

Afternoon, been a long day, but nice. 

Now I just have to install fireplace surround and mantle. Doubt it's going to happen today after riding in the truck 7 hours round trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> real gusty here in NGA mtns.



Blowin my truck all over the road on the way home. 

Hwy-19N towards Dublin before I got to I-16, some dude in front of me had about a 12' ladder come out of the back of his truck in front of me. Glad I was several hundred feet back from him runnin 68 mph.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going in or going home?



Going home


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh and evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2017)

First time I've ever seen a ladder slidin down the middle of the road at almost 70 mph, that I can remember.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

Y'all hava goot one !!!  Someone hava BLD for me !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Y'all hava goot one !!!  Someone hava BLD for me !!!



Will do


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> First time I've ever seen a ladder slidin down the middle of the road at almost 70 mph, that I can remember.





Saw a camper come unglued from a truck once, hit a ditch,  looked like a bomb went off.

Eyebgone..


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> First time I've ever seen a ladder slidin down the middle of the road at almost 70 mph, that I can remember.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw a camper come unglued from a truck once, hit a ditch,  looked like a bomb went off.
> 
> Eyebgone..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> First time I've ever seen a ladder slidin down the middle of the road at almost 70 mph, that I can remember.



I can honestly say I've seen that too.   Then a car ran over it.   But not me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22,
> 
> He will always be momma's boy.



Silly me let all his friends sign his room. I ain't painting over it. Memories. His door is a whole nother subject.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

If the alarm clock didn't wake the drivelers maybe aroma will


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Looks like you have been mighty lonely in here for sure.  Being up there in the mountains sounds like a lot of fun except it all brings that "work" thing into place too often !!!!

I will be glad to partake of a cup or 3 of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I need to get awake and then a shower so that I can go up to the country and check on things this morning.  

I didn't get much accomplished yesterday BUT I was able to have lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-Law, spent about an hour in Academy Sports checking out most everything, another hour in Sam's Club getting some items that I needed, and then I found out that their microwave bit the dust recently, so we went to Lowe's and I surprised them and bought them a new microwave of their choosing.  I told them that was their late and also upcoming birthday present for both of them.

All in all, I had a wonderful day with them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

EE,

Glad you and family had a good visit.   Are you headed to the woods today as planned?   That work thing was needed as I started a fire in the fire ring at 9 and put the last three logs on at 7 last night.   Burned up a bunch of downed dead fall around the deck and creek.   Looks better but if you had not seen it before I started you would not know how much better it looks.   Wife said as we sat on the deck enjoying semores samores simores somores heck graham crackers, chocolate, and marshmellows 'it sure is hard to keep ahead of this jungle.'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2017)

Glad all this high school prom crap is over. Dang near broke me. Kid had two proms this week, and had to have a new set of tires. 

I need a martini or four.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

olives or onions?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning Gobble, EE and Miggy. Coffe is hitting the spot this morning. Sounds like you had a good day EE, and kudos to you being a good dad. Caught a few fish yesterday. Had some friends over and cooked some last night. I posted it in the cafe. I remember prom Miggy! We had double, our son and daughter. It never ends at things to do does it Gobble?


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2017)

Good morning every buddy

Thanks for all the well wishing on Baby Brynleigh
Addy doesn't want Grandpa tickling her baby sister

Thanks for the coffee G! This is hitting the spot!
Got a butt on the smoker for today's activities

It's gonna be a nice day I think - for fishing, cooking, martini partakin', checking on things, mountain enjoying, fireplace mantel mounting, coffee dranking, pork pulling and baby chasing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

hey moon and cramer

light is cracking the sky here.


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2017)

We'll be burning daylight soon in 30214

Looks cloudy outside - or maybe the mby is on far.
Better go check


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peoples! Enjoy your day in whatever you have planned!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peoples! Enjoy your day in whatever you have planned!



right back to you 

I'll wrap up a few chores here at the cabin then head for home.

Do you have big doings now that you can put some weight on the ankle?


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2017)

Good morning Glue Bunny!

You just reminded me - I need to go wake up Chief, before he heads down another rabbit whole

That boy is the Project Meister


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Good morning Cramer and Glue Bunny. Congrats again on the new grand baby Cramer. Sounds like you covered all of the bases. Glad you can start putting weight on the foot, just don't get too anxious and over do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning bro's !!  72 down 12motogo !!! 


Might go fishing Tuesday, head to the plantation and see if they're any trout left in the pond..


Going Monday to look at a boat and a golf cart for Dawn.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!  72 down 12motogo !!!
> 
> 
> Might go fishing Tuesday, head to the plantation and see if they're any trout left in the pond..
> ...



How much hp does a golf cart need to pull a boat?   

inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How much hp does a golf cart need to pull a boat?
> 
> inquiring minds want to know.





I've got a 680cc Honda 4 wheeler that's a boy dog, but have been looking at sidexsides for awhile.  Just easier to get in/off.  You'd be surprised what a golf cart will pull !!!   Don't even ask . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2017)

An electric golf cart will surprise you with what they can pull


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> An electric golf cart will surprise you with what they can pull




Especially with the big controller on it.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.



Howdo Chiefbro, how's the shoulder ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a 680cc Honda 4 wheeler that's a boy dog, but have been looking at sidexsides for awhile.  Just easier to get in/off.  You'd be surprised what a golf cart will pull !!!   Don't even ask . .





Wycliff said:


> An electric golf cart will surprise you with what they can pull



My older brother just got through souping one up, restored from the ground up with lift kit and the whole nine yards, basically like new. I haven't seen the finished product yet.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 19, 2017)

Mernin! Going to go get some hiking in today with this beautiful weather. 

I found a short cool hike down to an old mine, but my wife is having none of it. I think she knows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Especially with the big controller on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, not bad Quackbro. As long as I don't do repetitive stuff like hammer or chop, etc.,

Lifting significant weight overhead is also an issue, lets me know it's there too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning Chief and 44.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Mernin! Going to go get some hiking in today with this beautiful weather.
> 
> I found a short cool hike down to an old mine, but my wife is having none of it. I think she knows.



Maybe she's just avoiding the temptation herself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and 44.



Mornin Moonbro, man I hate my internet provider.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe she's just avoiding the temptation herself.



She's about to make me jump on me own.. 

Morning moon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Mernin! Going to go get some hiking in today with this beautiful weather.
> 
> I found a short cool hike down to an old mine, but my wife is having none of it. I think she knows.



What kinda mine ??? 




Jeff C. said:


> Ahh, not bad Quackbro. As long as I don't do repetitive stuff like hammer or chop, etc.,
> 
> Lifting significant weight overhead is also an issue, lets me know it's there too.





Wonder would ice help, I've had 4 rotator cuff surgeries on my right shoulder, 2 scoped, 2 cut.  Last one fixed me, can't throw 90mph like I use to, but you don't want me chunkin rocks atcha !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda mine ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang!!!! I've probably only iced it on a few occasions when I couldn't roll over in bed at night without holding it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Accidentally set my phone in low power mode.  

Keeps going blank, now I gotta figure out how to get it off of that setting.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Accidentally set my phone in low power mode.
> 
> Keeps going blank, now I gotta figure out how to get it off of that setting.



https://www.howtogeek.com/229224/how-to-use-low-power-mode-on-an-iphone-and-what-exactly-it-does/

go to setting/battery.

Quack, it is an old marble mine. It actually would not be sufficient for my needs.. 
http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking-trails/marble-mine-trail-hiking-georgia-floyd-state-park/


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Found it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> https://www.howtogeek.com/229224/how-to-use-low-power-mode-on-an-iphone-and-what-exactly-it-does/
> 
> go to setting/battery.
> 
> Quack, it is an old marble mine.



Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Gonna give brother a call, see if I can get him over to assist in installing mantle and surround. Jag n MizT aren't too fond of, "Ok, hold it right there, don't move, etc., etc., etc.,"

You get the picture.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

morning wybro if I didn't say so before.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Presentation is everything Chief. ( Or how you want it done)!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna give brother a call, see if I can get him over to assist in installing mantle and surround. Jag n MizT aren't too fond of, "Ok, hold it right there, don't move, etc., etc., etc.,"
> 
> You get the picture.



Chief it could be the 'let me sit here and see how it looks' that gets them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2017)

Sup butter cups!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief it could be the 'let me sit here and see how it looks' that gets them.





No, it's let me get 3 measurements and check it 3 times before I make a cut on this tile to get what I need to make it fit properly and be centered to within a 1/8" on the chase.

I need to be as precise as possible, so that it will not be visible to the naked eye.

In order for everything to work due to how it's constructed in separate parts, I can't afford a mistake on my part in this particular situation I have.

There's 5 separate parts to the entire mantle and surround to be installed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

Well, Jag is passed out on the couch, MizT is listening to her Church service online on earbuds. 

I might as well just ride to HD and get the proper length brads I need to shoot it to wall and an extra diamond blade to cut tile. I've got a used one, but may be too worn, go by brothers to borrow the pneumatic nailer while I'm at it, and see if he wants to ride over and assist me.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunday afternoon Youngins down in God's country.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2017)

Afternoon Bo$$

Got Cody's car back to a showroom finish. Inside and out! Lawd them kids live in their cars. 
H22 bought it cause the trade-in was ridiculous. Now we got 4 cars, a truck, a boat, and a camper. 
There is only 2 people living in this house. 

Anybody need a couple of nice Honda's They get great gas millage.  Mine's not for sale.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Sunday afternoon Youngins down in God's country.



I thought Gods country was in the blue grass state... 

Kidding!

I've found Gods country to be anywhere away from big city's and big crowd's..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

The Bluegrass is all right, but it is a far cry from South Georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2017)

Afternoon, Charlie. God`s Country is beautiful. Turkeys are on the warpath and the fish are biting well. 

No thanks, Mandy. We got a car (The Redhead`s), 2 trucks, 3 boats, and 2 huntin` buggys, 1 electric and 1 gas. We don`t need anything else to ride in. Well, I need one more boat...seriously.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> The Bluegrass is all right, but it is a far cry from South Georgia.



I'll neva forget when I was a youngun we went thru  Kentucky and I was so disappointed the grass wasn't really blue.  We got to that Welcome to Kentucky, the blue grass state and the grass was green.  Blue IS my favorite color.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

Nic I hope them fish are still biting in Mid May. The guy you met named Tim and I are gonna hit the pond on the plantation, that is full of big Blue Gill and Shell Crackers. It is a beautiful black water spring fed pond.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

mrs 22, Western Ky is nice country, with it's rolling hills, but you are right the grass is Green.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2017)

Bluegills, redbellies, and a few shellcrackers will be bedding on the full moon in May.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> mrs 22, Western Ky is nice country, with it's rolling hills, but you are right the grass is Green.



We got lots of hills here too. Me and H22 prefer flat land. Some day.......
That's another memory. I brought some girls up here from Georgia Southern one weekend and they thought they were in the mountains.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Bluegills, redbellies, and a few shellcrackers will be bedding on the full moon in May.



I want to go... I got the worms an crickets... I can bring some Colorado Kool-Aid also!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2017)

Got 2 crock pots full of beef short ribs along with some taters onions and carrots....

Should be mighty fine by supper time


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Bluegills, redbellies, and a few shellcrackers will be bedding on the full moon in May.



This may be a problem. I will be fishing around the 17th and the full moon is on the 10th. Just my luck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> olives or onions?



Dirty, with olives.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This may be a problem. I will be fishing around the 17th and the full moon is on the 10th. Just my luck.





In that pond they won`t be far off from where they bedded. I`d be willing to bet ya`ll will catch all you want to clean.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey hey hey !!!!   Last one !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey hey hey !!!!   Last one !!!



Yes it is


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2017)

5:52


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Cramer and Glue Bunny. Congrats again on the new grand baby Cramer. Sounds like you covered all of the bases. Glad you can start putting weight on the foot, just don't get too anxious and over do it.



...and don't over do it.....a loong morning walking around showing off=
An afternoon of ice and elevation. Hmff


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Slipped off for a little while.*

Got the makings for another back porch greasin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2017)

yep it is Sunday evening


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2017)

Live from werk...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk...



Blood, how's the back feelin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood, how's the back feelin?



Horrible!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

Day walkers should be showing up soon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2017)

I hate Monday's! Morning Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I hate Monday's! Morning Bloodbro.



I am sure you are not alone.   

But coffee helps.

Howdy bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

Mornin boys


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes it does Gobble, and morning sir.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

Im so freaking tired


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2017)

long night blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> long night blood?



Yes sir! Uneventful night plus I've been up for more than 24 hrs .... Im ready to sleep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

Moon done got a interesting text this morning....LOL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir! Uneventful night plus I've been up for more than 24 hrs .... Im ready to sleep!



So you want need a lullaby sing sang sung?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Moanday to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Dang, it seems like just yesterday it was Friday!!!!  Where o' where did the weekend go as it blew by faster than a speeding bullet!!!!!

Gobblin, your coffee sounds like a good plan this morning for sure.  Did your logging and cleaning up operation cover half of the mountains this weekend????  Is the pollen worse up there than it is back at home???

Blood, I surely hope that your back get to feeling better soon too.

As for Moonbro, I see that a bunch of really nice fish decided to "join you" for supper recently as well.  

I spent most of yesterday up in the country and soaking up too dang much pollen.  The deer were super active during the past week along with the bobcats, coyotes, raccoons, squirrels, turkeys, and most every other critter known to man.  I had 4,437 photos this past week.  These critters are NOT camera shy in the slightest either as they love to get right in front of the cameras and clown around with their counterparts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you want need a lullaby sing sang sung?


Strike up the band G


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Moanday to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> Dang, it seems like just yesterday it was Friday!!!!  Where o' where did the weekend go as it blew by faster than a speeding bullet!!!!!
> 
> ...



Mernin double E.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Strike up the band G
> 
> 
> Mernin double E.



pass the mic to mike


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Strike up the band G
> 
> 
> Mernin double E.





gobbleinwoods said:


> pass the mic to mike




EEERRR....Singing is NOT my thing as I couldn't "carry a tune in a lead bucket with a lid on it" !!!   

However, I do tend to make up songs as I ride along......just to break the monotony of course !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

Werk 10 miles from home... Thought I was going to have to pull over an take a nap on the way home


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Good morning EE. Dang Bloodbro, be careful! Smh at the text! Really Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. Dang Bloodbro, be careful! Smh at the text! Really Blood?



 jus lookin out for ya pal!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 20, 2017)

Morning, yall sexting?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pass the mic to mike



Testing, 1,2,3, test test test.

Hooty Hoo Andy! Hooty Hooooo!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Morning 44 and Miggy.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

Goot mornin my beautiful peoples!  Lookin out the wender makes me think
Of one of my favorite songs....Mr. Blue Sky by ELO.  Gonna be a great day y'all...enjoy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2017)

Morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2017)

Hope everyone has a good day, despite it being a Moanday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, I'ma bout ready to whup somebodies hiney...



Morning bro's !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny, Chief, Keebs and Quackbro. Remember Glue Bunny,'moderation with the ankle!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2017)

Love this gal !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2017)

Yep, it's Moanday and I'm being pulled in 10 difffferent dierections!!!!



Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2017)

Homemade  bread, toasted.....sort of, and buttered. Crunchy around the edges, at least. Mmmmm.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade  bread, toasted.....sort of, and buttered. Crunchy around the edges, at least. Mmmmm.


No-Peek stew made from deer backstrap over smashed taters and green beans!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade  bread, toasted.....sort of, and buttered. Crunchy around the edges, at least. Mmmmm.



A little raw honey and it'd be complete.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A little raw honey and it'd be complete.



That would have been good......


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yall gots to get some of this! It will make you dance after every bite!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yall gots to get some of this! It will make you dance after every bite!



Love me some mustard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yall gots to get some of this! It will make you dance after every bite!



Boiled okri does that too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yall gots to get some of this! It will make you dance after every bite!



Dang, I bet that's way better than that stuff I'm buying in a squeeze bottle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2017)

Fixin to do some painting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2017)

thought you were done paintung


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thought you were done paintung



He changed his mind and doesn't like the color.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Afternoon Miggy, Gobble and Jeff. Sure is a beautiful afternoon! Gonna squeeze in a little fishing one evening this week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2017)

saw a couple of carpenter bees this afternoon.   die winged vermin die!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon Miggy, Gobble and Jeff. Sure is a beautiful afternoon! Gonna squeeze in a little fishing one evening this week.


Afternoon Moonbro


gobbleinwoods said:


> saw a couple of carpenter bees this afternoon.   die winged vermin die!!



I hate those vermin. 

Ahight, leezania is about done. Gotta run.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thought you were done paintung



Yeah, I was DONE alright.....done WITH it. 

I've been jumping from one thing to another so bad, I don't know if I'm coming or going gobblein. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He changed his mind and doesn't like the color.



Uhmmm, hate to admit it, but that's partially correct.  



Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon Miggy, Gobble and Jeff. Sure is a beautiful afternoon! Gonna squeeze in a little fishing one evening this week.



Howdy Moonbro. I think what you meant to say was, "you are going to squeeze in catching some fish one afternoon this week".


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2017)

Morning children! 

Ham an egg sammich for me... Bout like a nascar pit stop ... werky werky werky


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2017)

The nights going by quick....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. How's the back doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2017)

morning moon and blood

how about a cup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin and to all of those drivelers still asleep.  I did get a few extra winks during this morning BUT I've got to get a move on and get some physical work done beginning at 8 AM this morning.  I am not looking forward to back-breaking work for about 5-6 hours today but I've got to get it done before these incoming possible rain showers come through late today or tomorrow.

Now I will gladly partake of a cup or three of your coffee, Gobblin.

I heard on the news that the freeze from the last week or two wiped out up to 85 percent of the upcoming harvest of the largest peach producer over in South Carolina.  These guys are located only about 25-40 miles from here and over the years, they have produced some really good peaches.   Now they are laying off 100's of workers as a result as well.  I surely would hate to be in their shoes right now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Good morning Gobble and EE. Hope everyone has a good and safe day.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Moon,EE, gobble...everyone have a good day and be safe


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. How's the back doing?


Mornin bro... Still killin me


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon and blood
> 
> how about a cup


Mornin G money... 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin and to all of those drivelers still asleep.  I did get a few extra winks during this morning BUT I've got to get a move on and get some physical work done beginning at 8 AM this morning.  I am not looking forward to back-breaking work for about 5-6 hours today but I've got to get it done before these incoming possible rain showers come through late today or tomorrow.
> 
> Now I will gladly partake of a cup or three of your coffee, Gobblin.
> 
> I heard on the news that the freeze from the last week or two wiped out up to 85 percent of the upcoming harvest of the largest peach producer over in South Carolina.  These guys are located only about 25-40 miles from here and over the years, they have produced some really good peaches.   Now they are laying off 100's of workers as a result as well.  I surely would hate to be in their shoes right now.



Mornin E square..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Dang Bloodbro! Morning Glue Bunny. Hope the foot is getting better!'


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Stayed up all day yesterday, passed out around midnight and up at 730 this morning. 


Morning bro's !!


No golf cart...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

Deer family hangin out in little pasture today right outside the garage door. Saw 2 turkey hens cross the road in front of me yesterday, about a mile up the road from me yesterday. Good to see them, haven't seen any around here in a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

I know someone that's got one Quack, but won't sell it. Probably never do anything with it either.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 21, 2017)

Morning- Let's go back to NC for another meeting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheeze toast with bacon and eggz.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cheeze toast with bacon and eggz.


that sounds good!

 Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> saw a couple of carpenter bees this afternoon.   die winged vermin die!!


 those things done started up at my place too, but I have found they like to get in my RR lanterns I have across my porch............. I wonder what kind of attractant I could use to make sure more of them go in, 'cause they can't get out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good!
> 
> Mernin!



Yes it does, good Mornin Schweety! 

Gotta get Jag to work. 

Y'all have a good 2fer Tuesday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2017)

Hot sausage and scrambled eggs with a buddy light won't be long now sleep monsters creeping up


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes it does, good Mornin Schweety!
> 
> Gotta get Jag to work.
> 
> Y'all have a good 2fer Tuesday.


 


blood on the ground said:


> Hot sausage and scrambled eggs with a buddy light won't be long now sleep monsters creeping up


leave off the light and I'll trade ya my smoothie for the sausage & eggs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Chief, Mud and Keebs. Salmon patty sammich here and black coffee. That was a long time ago, getting hungry again now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2017)

Got my opening day in the works.... Im guiding a 70+ fella on his first turkey hunt Saturday and Sunday morning. We will be on his farm in Crawfordville... Just he and myself on 600 acres.... Im loving it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Getting thirsty . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

What's fo dinna ???



Gonna grill up some bacon, cheese deer boogers this evening.


Slip on ova to Tate's place and do a lil fishing later .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Deep fried some cheekun libbers and gator tail last night, they were goooooooooood !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Watching "Scarface" for the 99th time . . "Say 'ello to my lil friend . . !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got my opening day in the works.... Im guiding a 70+ fella on his first turkey hunt Saturday and Sunday morning. We will be on his farm in Crawfordville... Just he and myself on 600 acres.... Im loving it!


 Awesome............. gimme about 13 years and you can take me on my first one too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lunch is baked poke chop topped with a parmashean & mayo combo and herbed taters........ and wata..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Deep fried some cheekun libbers and gator tail last night, they were goooooooooood !!!


 I want you to come cook for me!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 21, 2017)

Check it out the Turkey are getting kind of excited this morning ( waiting on the 2nd one to load on ytube) this was on my way out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Awesome............. gimme about 13 years and you can take me on my first one too!
> 
> My lunch is baked poke chop topped with a parmashean & mayo combo and herbed taters........ and wata..........
> 
> I want you to come cook for me!!





Would LOVE too !!! 




Uncle Stona in da house !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 21, 2017)

Whats up Cousin Quack? 

The 2nd bunch on the way home man theys fired up...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 21, 2017)

A couple of Whitetails from a few days ago way up high


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

"I always tell the truth, even when I lie . ."


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Evening Mike. Great pics and video! Season comes in here Saturday. I'll be fishing though. That's all I need to do is get bit by the turkey bug! Got some friends that are counting down the days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mike. Great pics and video! Season comes in here Saturday. I'll be fishing though. That's all I need to do is get bit by the turkey bug! Got some friends that are counting down the days.



H22 says the same thing. He took the boy a time or two and  bout got the fever.  He's real afraid of that turkey bug.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Fishing takes up too much time to turkey hunt Mrs. H! Besides Mz. R would probably shoot me! At least she does like to go fishing with me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would LOVE too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know the way!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> A couple of Whitetails from a few days ago way up high


 Awwwwsome!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 says the same thing. He took the boy a time or two and  bout got the fever.  He's real afraid of that turkey bug.


I keep getting told that too............ I always slow down and look to see which is which & how long the beards are...........they are all over the place out my way..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You know the way!
> 
> Awwwwsome!
> 
> I keep getting told that too............ I always slow down and look to see which is which & how long the beards are...........they are all over the place out my way..........






All my cooking stuff is HERE !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All my cooking stuff is HERE !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2017)

Ain getting no shleep bcuz of maw n laws dawg!! Somethin bad bout ta happen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain getting no shleep bcuz of maw n laws dawg!! Somethin bad bout ta happen





That sucks, kill 'em both.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2017)

Don't shoot the dawg blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm breaking out the flip flops when I get home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm breaking out the flip flops when I get home!



Way behind, we be nekkid up in hera !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

TMI Quackbro!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Way behind, we be nekkid up in hera !!!



what are you fishing with








or better yet for?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Evening Gobble. What is the stuff you use for carpenter bees?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

Evenin folks....ain't likin this warm(hot) weather.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks....ain't likin this warm(hot) weather.



Makes the paint dry quicker for a second coat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Makes the paint dry quicker for a second coat.



AC is set to a cool, but dry 71*.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

Paint is 1 hour dry time, second coat in 2 hrs, but guaranteed no second coat necessary.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Howdy Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Moon.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 21, 2017)

Scored a trip to Munich, Germany in two weeks!

Germany has been on my visit, er, I mean work list for a while. 

I will drank some good German beer for yall!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Scored a trip to Munich, Germany in two weeks!
> 
> Germany has been on my visit, er, I mean work list for a while.
> 
> I will drank some good German beer for yall!



True dat on the bier.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> True dat on the bier.



It is Munich too, which I hear is one of the greatest beer drinking cities on the earth!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2017)

Great night to baby sit the dogs.Blue heeler is brand new. Blue heelers are VERY cautious. Hailing outside and they are freaking out. The boy and girl are registering for wedding/house warming stuff. Man o man, things have changed since I got married.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Ya'll getting any ruff wind/weather ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Not here Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Not here Quackbro.





Not here either, just read where the folks up 'round 'Lanter are getting 70-80mph winds ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

I falled asleep in the recliner, Dawn on the couch.  No grilt boogers tonight.  Guess I wiped out after staying up yesterday and getting up at 730 this moanin.   84hr week is just too much for my old sorry self.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll getting any ruff wind/weather ???





Just hit here, rain/wind/thunder/lightning, power went out , Generac kicked in !!!   BRANG IT !!! 

Best investment I ever made !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2017)

Mornin kids... Happy hump daaaaay


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2017)

Good Morning Blood.   Looks like you have been all by yourself during the night.

Man what a heck of a light-show during the night with super high winds at times, hail, and really heavy rain like crazy.  It was so many bolts of lightning hitting all around, I hope that everything is OK outside this morning as I haven't been outside yet.  

This was a very nasty bunch of storms that I hope don't happen again anytime soon.  

I hope that all of the other members here made it through the night with no damages.

Thankfully, Gobblin is walking in the door with a big pot of coffee to share with all of us as it will definitely hit the spot this morning in helping get me awake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2017)

morning blood

did not see any weather here but I could have had my eyes closed.

coffee is calling my name


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2017)

Mornin boys


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro,EE and Gooble.  We didn't get any bad weather at 31220.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2017)

Drunkbro has been missing for about 2hrs... keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

Mornin fellows


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Hope all stayed unscathed from them storms yesterday.  Its gonna be ...5 ...6...pick up sticks over hera in the yard this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  Hope all stayed unscathed from them storms yesterday.  Its gonna be ...5 ...6...pick up sticks over hera in the yard this mornin.



Mornin glue bunny, it sort of skirted around us here. Got some good wind, but not terrible. Know exactly what you are talking about with the sticks, but it spared me that chore this time around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2017)

Patio furniture was all blown around from the storm last night... We will recover!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2017)

morning, no weather here, less i slept thru it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2017)

Good Morning again boys and girls.

I am living up to my old name this morning as I have finished washing and drying:

31  pairs of socks 
14  T-shirts
15  pairs of underwear
8  shirts
5  pairs of blue jeans

I also have eaten breakfast and taken my morning medicines as well.  Dang if I am not on a roll this morning.  Shucks, I will probably get a speeding ticket that is one of the "Super-Speeder" bad deals too before the day is over.

The good news is that I didn't see any real damages as a result of the storm last night.



Yep, I have been busy this morning for sure.

Now back to the regular scheduled programming !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2017)

Mernin!  Off to finish up payroll............ I requested raises for everyone, hope they come thru!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Morning Chief, Glue Bunny and Mudbro. Remember Glue Bunny. DO NOT OVER DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Slow down a little EE! Good hump day morning Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

Sweeeet! I just bumped my follow up appt with Ortho to discuss my MRI on rotator cuff outlook from 3:40p to 1:40p. A much better time to be out an about round here. I'll be ahead of all the school traffic and back home before it gets stupid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

Got the fireplace mantel installed yesterday finally. Had a few issues with some existing situations that had to be altered that raised the difficulty level, too say the least. 

Anyway, it is done except to a little touching up and finish painting up above it to the 16' ceiling on the fake chimney chase. Gotta replace a little baseboard too that had to be removed for the install. Not a big deal, but just something else to add to the list.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

Going to have to get my realtor back out here and update photos in listing now that I've made several noticeable improvements in the interior and exterior of the house. I've got to get Jag's room repainted first though. Never did repaint it, just the ceiling.

You don't realize how bad your walls look just walking through your house on a daily basis, until you really start looking and painting somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

Actually, just wiping them down makes a big difference.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2017)

Mornin!
 Had enough hail here to cover the ground. Got lots of limbs to clean up this afternoon. 

Believe it or not, They mentioned Hamburg State park on the weather ticker last evening.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2017)

Haven't heard from the doctor, but my niece works at the place I got my MRI and said no change from last year. You still crazy in the head.



but seriously, when you find out somethin aint right it's only natural to worry and wonder.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Glue Bunny and Mudbro. Remember Glue Bunny. DO NOT OVER DO IT!!!!!



I am...just riding with the hubby while he runs errands.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Had enough hail here to cover the ground. Got lots of limbs to clean up this afternoon.
> 
> Believe it or not, They mentioned Hamburg State park on the weather ticker last evening.


 wow, it DID get ruff up your way!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Haven't heard from the doctor, but my niece works at the place I got my MRI and said no change from last year. _*You still crazy in the head.*_
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, when you find out somethin aint right it's only natural to worry and wonder.


which juss means you're normal for around here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Haven't heard from the doctor, but my niece works at the place I got my MRI and said no change from last year. You still crazy in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, when you find out somethin aint right it's only natural to worry and wonder.



I agree, I prefer you the way you are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> wow, it DID get ruff up your way!
> 
> which juss means you're normal for around here!





Jeff C. said:


> I agree, I prefer you the way you are.



Ya'll sayin I'm crazy

Arby's roast beast sammy wiff some extra horsey sauce.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll sayin I'm crazy
> 
> Arby's roast beast sammy wiff some extra horsey sauce.



No, "ain't right" is more like it, but you said it first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2017)

Raining in the MON .. back at it tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning


 evenin............... later gator!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2017)

Had a couple small trees drop but nothing much here from the storm.

Afternoon all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning



I think I was in your neck of the woods yesterday. Had to measure up the entrance to Governors Towne Club.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

Howdy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I was in your neck of the woods yesterday. Had to measure up the entrance to Governors Towne Club.



I measured up a couple of things yesterday too.




I went to the gym for some cardio and boy did my heart skip a beat or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy.


Howdeeee


gobbleinwoods said:


> I measured up a couple of things yesterday too.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the gym for some cardio and boy did my heart skip a beat or two.


The gym. That place will kill you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdeeee
> 
> The gym. That place will kill you.



yeap.    


Should have had on sunglasses like the guy next to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdeeee
> 
> The gym. That place will kill you.



Ola Amigo. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> yeap.
> 
> 
> Should have had on sunglasses like the guy next to me.



Speaking of the gym, that reminds me that I got some positive news today. Ortho Doc said I didn't need rotator cuff surgery. He said I do have some tendinitis issues and a bone spur, but no surgery necessary at this time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2017)

That is good cHIEF-0


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ola Amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the gym, that reminds me that I got some positive news today. Ortho Doc said I didn't need rotator cuff surgery. He said I do have some tendinitis issues and a bone spur, but no surgery necessary at this time.



In other words, he said; "suck it up buttercup, pain is just temporary. Death is forever."


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2017)

Evening youngins down in my state.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 22, 2017)

Two day 900 mile trip done.  Home and my golden has the worst gas ever.  Luckily the Retriever is still cool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I was in your neck of the woods yesterday. Had to measure up the entrance to Governors Towne Club.



Yep you were right around the corner


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2017)

Taco bell ... Pass the pepcid please


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

3 mo eyewerez


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2017)

Good Morning Blood.  I hope that everything is doing well at the plastics factory during the night.  Dang, it looks like you are still the only person working tonight.  Well except Quack...but that don't count since they cut his internet connection.    I think that his company ought to restore that service because we want to know what Chalk Mine Charlie is doing these days.   

Hopefully Gobblin's coffee truck will be here in about two minutes and also the sandwich and snack vendor truck will also show up soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2017)

getting off early blood?

morning drivelers.   sure seems like a long week but coffee will help me survive


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

Mornin E square... Gobblin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2017)

EE,

I threw a little edibles together


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> I threw a little edibles together



Nice


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> I threw a little edibles together



Dang, I don't think that I have ever been in your kitchen before!!!!!  That food definitely looks like a good choice to get the day started with.    I don't think that I have ever seen that spread at the "Awful House" either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2017)

EE, would you rather have the sammich and vendor truck?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, would you rather have the sammich and vendor truck?



Your Sammich and Your Coffee any day of the week !!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

its a lil nipply out..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

won mo eyewere


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> its a lil nipply out..



and not supposed to warm up much this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and not supposed to warm up much this afternoon.


Thats fine by me


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows.



Howboutit Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Mornin blood, back issue improving?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, back issue improving?



A little


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> A little



Take it easy, don't take much to get right back to where you were.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro, Gobble, EE, and Chief. Got a double barreled case of the crud! No werky today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2017)

Good Morning Chief.  Glad that you got my email yesterday.  








Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Gobble, EE, and Chief. Got a double barreled case of the crud! No werky today.



Moonbro,
I am sorry that you are not feeling well....maybe you drank the wrong brand of Scotch or something!!!!   Actually you might have been fishing without your drawers on lately and that extra draft got the best of you somehow.  Either way, I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Gobble, EE, and Chief. Got a double barreled case of the crud! No werky today.



Over two weeks later and I still have spells of head glue that I can't get cleared out. That stuff is da debil I tell ya. 

Get to feelin better soon Moonbro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, and on a side note. Had happy hour with a fellow contractor the other afternoon. She fixed me up this batch of Martini's. I know I had 3, not sure about 4 & 5, but they were called salted caramel martini's. 

Tasted like a dessert and went down like butter. When I got home I went down like a rotten tree in a wind storm. Dang sure were good but they sneak up on you real bad like. BUT, I think they chased away most of my head glue.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

Finally.. Tom turkeys are sounding off behind the house! For a second I thought the poaching gods were gettin even with me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Gobble, EE, and Chief. Got a double barreled case of the crud! No werky today.



Get well soon bro! 
Had a dude at work last night spewing from both ends...wouldn't go home... We probably all gonna have it now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2017)

Ain't got time for no crud . .  Morning bro's !!!

Hada stooped meeting this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2017)

That's why I left early yesterday and didn't go in today Bloodbro. It has been going around our area. May not work tomorrow either!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Get well soon bro!
> Had a dude at work last night spewing from both ends...wouldn't go home... We probably all gonna have it now!



Take a gallon of Lysol to work. If he shows up doing it again douse him down with it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's why I left early yesterday and didn't go in today Bloodbro. It has been going around our area. May not work tomorrow either!


Man thats the worst! Sorry man... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take a gallon of Lysol to work. If he shows up doing it again douse him down with it.



I actually did spray him with Lysol... LOL


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ola Amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the gym, that reminds me that I got some positive news today. Ortho Doc said I didn't need rotator cuff surgery. He said I do have some tendinitis issues and a bone spur, but no surgery necessary at this time.


 Great news, Chief!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Gobble, EE, and Chief. Got a double barreled case of the crud! No werky today.


 dang, hope you feel better soon!
Gotta go earn my pay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2017)

knock on wood, aint falled down, aint sick


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Keebs and Miggy. Yeah we had somebody out last Thursday and Friday with it. I think the damage was done then!  No fun at MP's right now!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2017)

Maybe this will help ya'll feel a little better.............

Meet my newest great niece, Ms. Zoey Dru -  8 pounds 15.5 ounces and 20.5 inches long healthy
And Mama is doing good!
I think I'll be calling her Chunky-Monkey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrats Keebs! Morning Mudbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Good granny's alive....what have I done walked upon in here? 

::gone.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good granny's alive....what have I done walked upon in here?
> 
> ::gone.


 baby snuggles are almost as good as puppy breath!
She is one chunky-monkey, can't wait to get my hands on her!
She has 2 brothers....... the oldest is 2 and the next one just turned 1 on Sunday!  (Yes, my niece is , but the doc's weren't sure she'd ever have kids........ she's gone out of her way to prove them wrong!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> baby snuggles are almost as good as puppy breath!
> She is one chunky-monkey, can't wait to get my hands on her!
> She has 2 brothers....... the oldest is 2 and the next one just turned 1 on Sunday!  (Yes, my niece is , but the doc's weren't sure she'd ever have kids........ she's gone out of her way to prove them wrong!)



That's a purty lil baby gal. Congrats!

Shoot.....you better tell her to stop. She's bout got a litter already


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Mudro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Moon, hope you get to feelin better soon.

I can relate to blood and that broke back.

Older brother called this morning wanting to come get trailer to bring tractor back from deer lease. I had all the rocks/small boulders from fire pit piled up on it. Jag and I had to go get them off this Mornin. I can feel it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a purty lil baby gal. Congrats!
> 
> Shoot.....you better tell her to stop. She's bout got a litter already


 I wonder if she's gonna try for a Basketball team...........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Chief. That's a lot of chilluns Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Chief. That's a lot of chilluns Keebs!


I know, but they are big basketball fans........... and she was an "only" like my LilD, but her hubby is from a blended family......... I think there was 7 boys in all, I do believe she one of the better ones too!

Later Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moon, hope you get to feelin better soon.
> 
> I can relate to blood and that broke back.
> 
> Older brother called this morning wanting to come get trailer to bring tractor back from deer lease. I had all the rocks/small boulders from fire pit piled up on it. Jag and I had to go get them off this Mornin. I can feel it.



Dangit man!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> baby snuggles are almost as good as puppy breath!
> She is one chunky-monkey, can't wait to get my hands on her!
> She has 2 brothers....... the oldest is 2 and the next one just turned 1 on Sunday!  (Yes, my niece is , but the doc's weren't sure she'd ever have kids........ she's gone out of her way to prove them wrong!)





Must be sumpin in the water ??  Congrats Keebs, you'll be stealing ALOTTA shuga from that baybay !!


tumo.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Won't be long till you have to head out Quackbro. Wind has picked up here. Evening Miggy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Get well soon bro!
> Had a dude at work last night spewing from both ends...wouldn't go home... We probably all gonna have it now!



We had almost 1 in 4 out sick Tuesday.    Mercy did I wash my hands alot.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Howdy Gobble. If I don't get to feeling better, tomorrow may be a wash too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Won't be long till you have to head out Quackbro. Wind has picked up here. Evening Miggy.



Howdy Moonbro. You interested in doing a little demo work for Cabela's? I have been contacted by their marketing rep and they want someone to show folks how good dutch oven cooking can be at a shindig they're having in April.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Got me a Dirty Martini goin right now. 
Amazing how fast they work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man!!!!



You know what ticks*(edit) me off the most, he hasn't come to get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You know what ticks*(edit) me off the most, he hasn't come to get it.


Murphy's Law


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Moonbro. You interested in doing a little demo work for Cabela's? I have been contacted by their marketing rep and they want someone to show folks how good dutch oven cooking can be at a shindig they're having in April.





Throw Ruttnbucks name in there too !!! 



eyebegone brothers . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Throw Ruttnbucks name in there too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> eyebegone brothers . .



Have a good shift Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got me a Dirty Martini goin right now.
> Amazing how fast they work.



Fixin to go throw back a couple Macallan's. Dirty Martini would be good too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go throw back a couple Macallan's. Dirty Martini would be good too.



I had 3 or 5 ( can't remember) Salted Caramel Martini's one day this week. Could have even been last night. There is some time missing in my memory of the event. But I tell you what, they were gooooooooooood!!!! and dangerous.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2017)

Evening, Lil Wy hs been sick with the flu so I had to take a few days off of work. Work this last one and then I'm off for 14 days


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, Lil Wy hs been sick with the flu so I had to take a few days off of work. Work this last one and then I'm off for 14 days



Sweet.... Whatchew gone do


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sweet.... Whatchew gone do



Not really sure, other than not be here


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

Fo mo eyewerz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2017)

Enjoy the 14 Wy

morning blood

waking up here to a few brewed pot of coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Enjoy the 14 Wy
> 
> morning blood
> 
> waking up here to a few brewed pot of coffee



Mernin G


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2017)

where o' where are the MIA drivelers?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> where o' where are the MIA drivelers?




Here I am !!!  It is called getting beauty sleep because I felt lazy this morning for sure.

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Quackbro (without internet access), and to the other missing Drivelers this morning.

Wybro, I sure hope that Little Wy gets to feeling better soon too.

Hopefully Moonbro will be getting rid of the "crud" that he has had too.

Gobblin, I am with you as I wash my hands several times every day it seems in hopes of not spreading any germs my way.  I used those santi-wipes to wipe on the shopping carts yesterday when I went into Walmart and also later when I visited Kroger.

Where in the world is all of this sickness coming from lately????  Crazy world that we live in for sure.

Today is FRIDAY so I hope everyone gets well and fast too so they can enjoy the upcoming weekend.

A cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee sounds like a good plan for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2017)

EE,  I don't know where the illness is coming from but it sure seems worse this spring than in recent memory.   The flu, 36-hour stomach virus, and a 24 hour variety is going round.  

Sure hoping to avoid all of them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,  I don't know where the illness is coming from but it sure seems worse this spring than in recent memory.   The flu, 36-hour stomach virus, and a 24 hour variety is going round.
> 
> Sure hoping to avoid all of them.



I have been lucky so far this year as my crazy allergies are the main thing that has been a problem for me lately.  I have a few meetings most each month at the hospital and I have become paranoid about just visiting the hospital for these meetings because of so many different types of flu bugs and stomach bugs etc.

Sometimes, I think that old adage is true.....If you are not sick before you visit the hospital, then you surely will be after your visit !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2017)

Mernin boys. Yup, there's a handful of nastiness floatin about this spring and pollen hasn't even got crunk good yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

its easy to stay ahead of virus and flu like sickness if just up your alkeyhaul intake!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> its easy to stay ahead of virus and flu like sickness if just up your alkeyhaul intake!


Exactly what I've been doing lately. 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.


Mernin Jeffbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what I've been doing lately.
> 
> 
> Mernin Jeffbro.



Mornin, What you got going on Amigo?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Morning folks. Medicine had me down for the count. "Crud" seems to be getting a little better. No werky again today. Miggy, I will take a pass on the Cabela's cook. Thanks for asking.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

prayers for ya Moonbro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, What you got going on Amigo?



Everything, and not enough time or arms to do it. 

Gonna take a break this morning and get some personal chores done, then gonna take a client to pick out flooring so I can line that contractor up on the job, then to Costco to pick up a two camera wireless security setup for the house (sweet deal). Then back here and get to drawing again. 



How bout you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

Miggy = works like he is killing snakes 

Busy feller


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Miggy = works like he is killing snakes
> 
> Busy feller



Naw, I like snakes. 

I need to give you a call soon. Gots a questyern or three fer ye.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, I like snakes.
> 
> I need to give you a call soon. Gots a questyern or three fer ye.



Let get the chillren off ta schew and I will call ya on yo cell


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, Lil Wy hs been sick with the flu so I had to take a few days off of work. Work this last one and then I'm off for 14 days




Wybro gonna hafta go to rehab before returning to work.

Remember, rehab's fo quitters !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,  I don't know where the illness is coming from but it sure seems worse this spring than in recent memory.   The flu, 36-hour stomach virus, and a 24 hour variety is going round.
> 
> Sure hoping to avoid all of them.





blood on the ground said:


> its easy to stay ahead of virus and flu like sickness if just up your alkeyhaul intake!




Yep, gotta have da likker !!!



Morning bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everything, and not enough time or arms to do it.
> 
> Gonna take a break this morning and get some personal chores done, then gonna take a client to pick out flooring so I can line that contractor up on the job, then to Costco to pick up a two camera wireless security setup for the house (sweet deal). Then back here and get to drawing again.
> 
> ...



Repainting fireplace chase. I'm seeing too many blemishes. 

Unfortunately, I get a ton of daylight on it and it really helps to expose them during the daylight hours. Also, I have 2 cans above it for accent lighting that shine down the face that don't help when they are on at night.

Don't know what I was thinking when I painted that in a Satin finish.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 24, 2017)

Goot mornin my beautiful peoples! It's the weekend so everybody get well!
Hey chief and blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mornin! 

Got Cody's honda sold before we could even put a for sale sign on it! 
H22 took it to work and one of the guys in the shop bought it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Got Cody's honda sold before we could even put a for sale sign on it!
> H22 took it to work and one of the guys in the shop bought it.





Honda's are hard to beat, better than Yota's IMO ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Goot mornin my beautiful peoples! It's the weekend so everybody get well!
> Hey chief and blood!



Mornin glue bunny, have a good weekend and do the same.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Honda's are hard to beat, better than Yota's IMO ???



Got a buddy that has one of those little Toy trucks that were some of the first to be imported from Japan.

He always jokes that it still has Japanese gas in it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Honda's are hard to beat, better than Yota's IMO ???



I know. I wanted to buy a car from my son and H22 said aint gonna happen.  Dang that boys car is SHARP!
If they happen to have a leased honda for sale I could.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

What to do today ??  drankydrank ??  got that one covered !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. I wanted to buy a car from my son and H22 said aint gonna happen.  Dang that boys car is SHARP!
> If they happen to have a leased honda for sale I could.





I've gotta upgrade Dawn's Yukon before long, she's put alotta miles on it.  Drives the SR3 back and forth to work, but I won't sit, nor drive that thang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

My new car just got delivered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Struggling to get motivated today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My new car just got delivered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Almost to the point where I can care less about a new vehicle, as long as it gets me where I'm going and back. 

Gonna go try to put this painting issue behind me. 
Hopefully, a little trick I'm going to try will suffice and I'll call it a day. I'm sick and tired of it already. 

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Almost to the point where I can care less about a new vehicle, as long as it gets me where I'm going and back.
> 
> Gonna go try to put this painting issue behind me.
> Hopefully, a little trick I'm going to try will suffice and I'll call it a day. I'm sick and tired of it already.
> ...



Fix you an Irish coffee or 4 and call it a day.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> _*Fix you an Irish coffee or 4 and call it a day*_.


 I sho do like the way you think, sista!
Mernin!  

Got all the game schedules finished & gone to co-worker for proofing............. then getting them put on FB so *MAYBE* the phone calls will slow down!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I sho do like the way you think, sista!
> Mernin!
> 
> Got all the game schedules finished & gone to co-worker for proofing............. then getting them put on FB so *MAYBE* the phone calls will slow down!



You go Girl! 
Let the games begin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You go Girl!
> Let the games begin.


I need one more T-ball coach.......... you available???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

Dang, it's 10:30 wifey is still asleep ??  Gonna ease in da bed and playa lil wakey wakey here comes snakey . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I need one more T-ball coach.......... you available???


Been there. Done that. Aint going back. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, it's 10:30 wifey is still asleep ??  Gonna ease in da bed and playa lil wakey wakey here comes snakey . .


Let us know how that works for ya.


mudracing101 said:


> Morning


HEY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there. Done that. Aint going back.
> 
> Let us know how that works for ya.
> 
> HEY!






Not too good . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there. Done that. Aint going back.
> 
> Let us know how that works for ya.
> 
> HEY!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too good . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too good . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

Getting 'bout tired ' o this gonna get me a young chick...



Be right back . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

Ain't no quit in Quack !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there. Done that. Aint going back.
> 
> Let us know how that works for ya.
> 
> HEY!


Me too and I ain't gonna do it no mo!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too good . .





mudracing101 said:


> Morning


 Hey you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting 'bout tired ' o this gonna get me a young chick...
> 
> 
> 
> Be right back . . .


'ing for ya BigN!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Me too and I ain't gonna do it no mo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanku LilN, ain't much happening there either...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm havin bout as much luck with this paint as Quack and his wakey wakey.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanku LilN, ain't much happening there either...


I sowwy.............


Jeff C. said:


> I'm havin bout as much luck with this paint as Quack and his wakey wakey.


 bless ya'll's hearts..................

Lunch Call:
Wendy's 4 for $4 - jr bacon burger, fries, nuggets, creamy sriracha sauce  - first time I've tried it............. it's pretty good!
Oh and sweet tea!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy.............
> 
> bless ya'll's hearts..................
> 
> ...



Chili over Lbo noodle.

Lbo = elbow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Schlotzsky. 


I caint believe I ate the whole thing. 
miserable......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Chili over Lbo noodle.
> 
> Lbo = elbow


 I read it right this time, tyvm = thank you very much......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Schlotzsky.
> 
> 
> I caint believe I ate the whole thing.
> miserable......


 that thing is bigger'n you are!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Told ya'll we had some bad weather Tuesday evenin. This is just past the airport in Winder on Atlanta Hwy going toward Athens. Not far from town. 
Investigators said winds were between 80 and 90 mph.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

That chair in the last pic. had to come from that house in the background, cause that's just an open field.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Purty dang breezy today, and yesterday too.

Jag went to mow a little while ago and dang if the little mower would barely run. I just tuned up both mowers a couple weeks ago, oil-filters-blades, etc., 

I took his filter off and flipped it upside down and there was about an 1/8th inch of yellow pollen stopping it up from getting air.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2017)

chicken fried chicken, mashed taters wif  white gravey, hashbrown casserole and turnip greens . mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> chicken fried chicken, mashed taters wif  white gravey, hashbrown casserole and turnip greens . mmmmm mmmmm



Cracker Barrel. They're the only nuts that use that phrase.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Chikin fried chikin.....bok bok bok!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2017)

love my chicken fried chicken


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cracker Barrel. They're the only nuts that use that phrase.



They got chikins in the kitchen fryin chikins, mrstutu.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2017)

she jelous


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Ain't but one way to chikin fry chikin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> They got chikins in the kitchen fryin chikins, mrstutu.



Oh. OK. If you say so. OK. yea. That's it.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That chair in the last pic. had to come from that house in the background, cause that's just an open field.



Dang, glad yall are safe. A buddy of mine lives in Bethlehem and they got it pretty bad there too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2017)

I bet poor old Chris don't ever get to eat some good ole chicken fried chicken with white gravey at his house


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I bet poor old Chris don't ever get to eat some good ole chicken fried chicken with white gravey at his house



Nope. Not at the Cafe356. We like our gravy brown and our chicken fried bone in. Just like Mama's.  We did make white gravy once cause the boy requested it. Mine had so much pepper on it you could say it was brown/black.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told ya'll we had some bad weather Tuesday evenin. This is just past the airport in Winder on Atlanta Hwy going toward Athens. Not far from town.
> Investigators said winds were between 80 and 90 mph.


 daaaaaaaaang!


mudracing101 said:


> chicken fried chicken, mashed taters wif  white gravey, hashbrown casserole and turnip greens . mmmmm mmmmm





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cracker Barrel. They're the only nuts that use that phrase.


 ain't they, even more so now for firing Brad's wife!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. OK. If you say so. OK. yea. That's it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2017)

Whad i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2017)

....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2017)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2017)

I wish that stupid Giraffe would go ahead and have that baby, I am tard of hearing about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2017)

Baby Eagle was bad enough, bout time for that thing to fly the coop too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lol-ing at  Bo$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad i miss



Whatever it was I missed it too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever it was I missed it too.


Me too, to, two.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Got the chase repainted, looks 10X better with a flat finish. I still see a couple of arears that I need to recoat, but I think that will resolve the issue once and for all......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever it was I missed it too.



Am I glad I missed it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Am I glad I missed it?



Did you?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2017)

New alert, the Daddy eagle just brought that freeloading Juvenile another fish. He gonna live in his mama basement for the rest of his life. Do nest have basements?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> New alert, the Daddy eagle just brought that freeloading Juvenile another fish. He gonna live in his mama basement for the rest of his life. Do nest have basements?



You killin me Bo$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tell you the truth, I aint watched that geefraf, but I did watch them eagles, a while back. The ones in Georgia and the ones in SW Florida.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

There's a pregnant giraffe in a tree somewhere?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the chase repainted, looks 10X better with a flat finish. I still see a couple of arears that I need to recoat, but I think that will resolve the issue once and for all......



Oh Lawd. You done rubbed off on H22.  He's ready to get this house in order now that the boy has a house. Cody's apartment is still in the bulldawg room. Fixin to pack it up and take it to him. Then H22 wants to paint it. Cody's room is a whole nother story.  Plus Cody's gun safe down in the man cave. LAWD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> There's a pregnant giraffe in a tree somewhere?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Gotta hit the road Sunday for 11 days total with travel. Almost welcome it, but dread it at the same time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. You done rubbed off on H22.  He's ready to get this house in order now that the boy has a house. Cody's apartment is still in the bulldawg room. Fixin to pack it up and take it to him. Then H22 wants to paint it. Cody's room is a whole nother story.  Plus Cody's gun safe down in the man cave. LAWD.



Tell him to watch out, one thing leads to another, atleast it did for me. Too be honest with myself, I let some things go to long without attention.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell him to watch out, one thing leads to another, atleast it did for me. Too be honest with myself, I let some things go to long without attention.



It's not a HE thing. I gotta help.  He's bout like you when it comes to perfection.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not a HE thing. I gotta help.  He's bout like you when it comes to perfection.



Ain't no sense in not doing it right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2017)

Lil Everett is here bout to go to sleep, gone go cut up with him before he does.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2017)

Allow me to introduce y'all to Gene McDonald.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2017)

Where you going Chief?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2017)

Wonder if Giraffes get sore throats?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

Might as well tell ya'll before you hear thru the "grapevine" Dawn done left me and moved to Tybee.  I'm now available for all ya'll sistas that have been wanting me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

28yrs down da ditch.  Eyeb a single man !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

Craaaaaaaaaaaap, she just saw my bonus that was direct deposit and decided to stay.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaaap, she just saw my bonus that was direct deposit and decided to stay.



Shirley she noses dat there r banks in Typeeee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Shirley she noses dat there r banks in Typeeee.





Fo sho, but they don't have DD...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaaap, she just saw my bonus that was direct deposit and decided to stay.



Your boy needs some new shoe, said Mrs Courtney


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2017)

It is weekend morning and I need coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2017)

hey moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2017)

OMG, there has been some live action going on in here overnight and Quackster is going to be talking in a "tenor voice" real soon if Ms Dawn ever reads this stuff!!!


I don't know about the rest of you BUT I ain't got not time to go to another funeral anytime soon.  

Now Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the eagle watching, giraffe watching members here!!!!

Moonbro, I hope that crud has left you alone for now too. 

OH, where o' where is Chief running off to next week?  Interesting minds wants to maybe go with him (and learn some new painting techniques in the process) !!!    

A cup or three of Gobblin's coffee sounds like a good plan before I get a shower an maybe go to the country to check on things before any more rains gets here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Morning Gobble. I wuz reading back to see what I missed. Hope I've got the crud behind me now. Not 100% yet, but a lot better. Coffee will surely help this morning. Hope Bloodbro can call a big thunder chicken in for his hunter.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Good morning EE. The crud is indeed much better. Felt good enough yesterday afternoon to get a short fishing trip in. Told Mz. R that these walls were closing in on me! Caught a good little mess.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. The crud is indeed much better. Felt good enough yesterday afternoon to get a short fishing trip in. Told Mz. R that these walls were closing in on me! Caught a good little mess.



I'm glad that nasty stuff is getting better for you.

Tell the truth.....I know those fish saw you coming yesterday afternoon and swam over and jumped right into your live-well !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Morning Chief and Cramer.


----------



## cramer (Mar 25, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2017)

Mornin Moon, Cramer.

Glad you finally got over that mess Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Me too Chief. It was some really bad juju! One of my co-workers called and wanted to know how many fish I was catching. Told him I was not fishing. He said better get to a doctor! I know you are sure nuff sick then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2017)

10-4 on that Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey Chief and cramer

got the yard sprayed.  23 gallons of 2,4 D with pre-emergent mixed in.   No wind and very light dew.   Afraid once the dew totally dried off the wind was going to be BAD.   Thought it was my best shot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2017)

First of the season, shot him at 8:10.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> First of the season, shot him at 8:10.



Congratulations sir! Me and the bride passed 5 jakes right off the roost! They put on a good show and tried so hard to impress that hen they heard.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Congrats Nic! That's getting it done early! You will get em Bloodbro! Stick with it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Morning !!!



Nic don't play !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice Bird Nic. You did not waste any time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> First of the season, shot him at 8:10.


Good job Nic!


blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations sir! Me and the bride passed 5 jakes right off the roost! They put on a good show and tried so hard to impress that hen they heard.


Dangit man, I was hopin she'd bust another goodun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2017)

5 hours of drawin in the puter this mornin. 

Gonna sneak up on some lunch then go to one of my projects and do some measuring. It never ends this time of year. 

BLD thirty can't come soon enough today. 

Later taters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm thirsty . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thirsty . .



You and me both!  Got Cody's apartment stuff out of the Bulldawg room and loaded up to take to his house. Got all the handicap stuff(from his surgery) out of his bathroom and bedroom. Got the Summer plants out from the man cave on the patio. Took the rest of the firewood back down to the lot and stacked. COME ON SUMMER!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and me both!  Got Cody's apartment stuff out of the Bulldawg room and loaded up to take to his house. Got all the handicap stuff(from his surgery) out of his bathroom and bedroom. Got the Summer plants out from the man cave on the patio. Took the rest of the firewood back down to the lot and stacked. COME ON SUMMER!





ubaworkinggal !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 25, 2017)

Good job Nic! 

Man what a beautiful day for baseball!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Sitting in my office giving Susie a butt rub . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Good job Nic!
> 
> Man what a beautiful day for baseball!






Clemson owns this Nation !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2017)

Fixin to head to the airport to pick up a rental SUV.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Clemson owns this Nation !!!



I misst it. What happened? That's where my Diddy went. 

Steamed skrimps and mussels and stuffed clams on the menu for tonight. 
H22 went to git some livers and gizzerds for tomorrow night and flung a craving on the guy behind him. Lady at the check out was asking him how he cooked his gizzards. Said the guy behind him put all his stuff back in the buggy and said he was going to git some livers and gizzards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Chief and cramer
> 
> got the yard sprayed.  23 gallons of 2,4 D with pre-emergent mixed in.   No wind and very light dew.   Afraid once the dew totally dried off the wind was going to be BAD.   Thought it was my best shot.



Looks like you made the right call, mighty breezy here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Home alone . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Got the girl a sign for her garage in the new house and had to git me one too. Finally got it hung.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Rubbed mo booty than one slow/drunk dancing to this one !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the girl a sign for her garage in the new house and had to git me one too. Finally got it hung.





Love it !!!  Get me one ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love it !!!  Get me one ??



I'll have to deliver it. It's HUGE! Then again, H22 said Dawn is the only one that can cut my hair from now on. Might just happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love it !!!  Get me one ??



I'm sure you will want yeller and black. GT. 
We bleed red and black up here. She does what eva color you want.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the girl a sign for her garage in the new house and had to git me one too. Finally got it hung.





Love it !!!  Get me one ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll have to deliver it. It's HUGE! Then again, H22 said Dawn is the only one that can cut my hair from now on. Might just happen.





Cool !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love it !!!  Get me one ??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Love it !!!  Get me one ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll have to deliver it. It's HUGE! Then again, H22 said Dawn is the only one that can cut my hair from now on. Might just happen.





Come on down, camp, and we'll cook sumpin dead !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on down, camp, and we'll cook sumpin dead !!!



Now that is a plan.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2017)

Sup


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2017)

Won't be long ... Baby backs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2017)

Daggum traffic to the airport was ridiculous there and back. Looked like a weekday instead of a weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on down, camp, and we'll cook sumpin dead !!!



I aint pulling that camper down there. You close enough for a day trip. Or we'll "camp" on your back porch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint pulling that camper down there. You close enough for a day trip. Or we'll "camp" on your back porch.





We gotta a guest/knee grow room, ya'll can stay in !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Gotta Low Kuntray boil going on !!!  Taters, kone, skrimps, sausage and onyunzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2017)

Zattarinz liquid crab boil, and Tobasco !!!  Wifey likes it HAWT !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2017)

The house smells like the beach! 
DANG good suppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2017)

Poke chop, Mac n cheese, collards, black eyed peas, sweet tater soufflé wiff marshmallows, and Mexican cone bread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2017)

Lots of good eatin going on tonight


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Went to a friends house and cooked fish for his wife's birthday. Good time! Some of these folks don't get out much, cooked for about 40 people.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2017)

I could have snuck in for a fish fry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

mighty quiet overnight.

no rain here.

believe it is time for coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Coffee should jump start me this morning. Watching the weather, my son and I have an appointment on the lake this morning. Thinking about a fried egg/bologna grilt cheese sammich to kick off the morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

*The spread.*

Just before they lit into it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just before they lit into it.



been so long since we've had a fish fry that would have been my share.   What did the others eat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, Moon.

Dang, what a spread Moon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

Had a little light rain here sometime overnight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a little light rain here sometime overnight.



started here about 5 AM and is still coming down as a drizzle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> started here about 5 AM and is still coming down as a drizzle.



Yessir, figured it was pretty recent as I could still hear it dripping in the downspouts.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Morning Chief. We fed em good last night. Just walked out to check battery on boat, it's rained lightly here. Not doing anything now though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. We fed em good last night. Just walked out to check battery on boat, it's rained lightly here. Not doing anything now though.



10-4, I haven't even looked at the weather. Is there supposed to be more on the way?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief and to all of the other knuckle-dragging Drivelers this morning as well.

A cup or three of Gobblin's coffee sounds good this morning.  

I got plenty of exercise yesterday up in the country as I must have walked 3-4 miles all together while criss-crossing here and there looking for sheds this year.  After uploading 4,376 photos when I got home late yesterday afternoon, there was NOT a single buck on my property with antlers from this past week.  The goods news is that I deleted 4,357 of those photos so I only kept 19 photos.  There were some "antler-less bucks" doing some crazy things on camera this past week for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

Mornin EE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Morning EE and Cramer.


----------



## cramer (Mar 26, 2017)

Morning MP, EE, Chief and Gobblin - thanks for the coffee G
THat spread looks great Moonbro - I could make a meal just out of the fried fish tail chips


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2017)

Moon!!!!!

Glad that rain knocked down this pollen, was getting pert bad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2017)

Mornin
Cooked up some surf an turf last night


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2017)

Moon you knocked it out son!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

good looking surf and turf

morning blood, cramer, P44


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good looking surf and turf
> 
> morning blood, cramer, P44



Morning Robert


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Moon!!!!!
> 
> Glad that rain knocked down this pollen, was getting pert bad.



drizzled just enough to turn the pollen in to yellow glue here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drizzled just enough to turn the pollen in to yellow glue here.



Good rain over night.... Nice out this morning! Bring on October!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good rain over night.... Nice out this morning! Bring on October!



burned off one of the brush piles and the trees that came down in the last storm.

A little gusty but got to keep burning before the burn ban comes back.   1/4 mile east of me there is no burn ban yearly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> burned off one of the brush piles and the trees that came down in the last storm.
> 
> A little gusty but got to keep burning before the burn ban comes back.   1/4 mile east of me there is no burn ban yearly.



That stinks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That stinks



yep.   I am far enough off the road I'd probably get away with small ones just never risk it but by sept I've usually got 5-6 pretty good sized piles to burn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Ya'll b some cookin fools up in hera !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

Afternoon folks! 

Just waiting on the boys(always late) so we can roll for 11 days starting today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Just waiting on the boys(always late) so we can roll for 11 days starting today.





Safe travels brother !!  How's the back/shoulder etc ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels brother !!  How's the back/shoulder etc ??



Thanks. 

Back is always there just waiting to pounce if I make one wrong move more or less, just got to always be aware. Shoulder/arm, not bad, just a little weakness that I can detect and minor pain depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2017)

Ridin in style today, they got me a big ol Tahoe LT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ridin in style today, they got me a big ol Tahoe LT.





You'll kick that Ford when you get back home, that's a Cadillac of ride !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Back is always there just waiting to pounce if I make one wrong move more or less, just got to always be aware. Shoulder/arm, not bad, just a little weakness that I can detect and minor pain depending on what I'm doing.



Jeez this sounds like my life. Having back surgery in May and have thrown my shoulder out slinging baseballs to where I have barely slept more than 4 hours in more than a month. 

Getting old sucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Jeez this sounds like my life. Having back surgery in May and have thrown my shoulder out slinging baseballs to where I have barely slept more than 4 hours in more than a month.
> 
> Getting old sucks.





Tell me 'bout it.  Had 4 rotator cuff surgeries, been cut twice and scoped twice.  Can still chunk in the low 80's, LOOOOOOOONG way from low 90's.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell me 'bout it.  Had 4 rotator cuff surgeries, been cut twice and scoped twice.  Can still chunk in the low 80's, LOOOOOOOONG way from low 90's.



And this was pitching to 10 year olds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2017)

I`ve had my 6 surgeries, and I don`t plan to ever have another one, unless it is one to save my life. And if anybody comes at me with a cortisone shot again, they real liable to get a "shot" their self. 

I`m getting more ornery by the day, and ain`t hardly fit to be around folks anymore. Shades of my Grandfather.  Seriously.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Whats fo suppa ???


Coupla grilt ribeyes, home fries, froggie legs, skrimps, gator tail, kone on da kob, cole slaw... dang gator tail is $14 a lb !!  At least it's farmed in LA.



Ordered a case of froggie leggz, ( eyeb lubbin 'em) and just found out they come from CHINA ???  Whaaaaaaa???

Oh well, they're goot to deaf !!!


Ya'll holla at me if my eyes go to slantin . . 



Working Mon-Tues, off fo seben dayzzzzzzz !!!!   Gotta go to a wedding Sat. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whats fo suppa ???
> 
> 
> Coupla grilt ribeyes, home fries, froggie legs, skrimps, gator tail, kone on da kob, cole slaw... dang gator tail is $14 a lb !!  At least it's farmed in LA.
> ...



And you accuse others of being cooking fools.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2017)

I hate to cook... Boxed dinners is what we do.... Pass the MRE's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

You guys need to count your blessings. At least your old. How bout going to nursing school and working a year picking up fat folks only to have to have back surgery at the ripe old age of 23 and lose your job. Having to change your career cause you'll never be able to bend at the waist again. Not even to tie your own shoes. Rant ova! 

 He sold two more cars yesterday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And you accuse others of being cooking fools.




I cooke whateva the slave driva wants.






blood on the ground said:


> I hate to cook... Boxed dinners is what we do.... Pass the MRE's





Yeah right...









mrs. hornet22 said:


> You guys need to count your blessings. At least your old. How bout going to nursing school and working a year picking up fat folks only to have to have back surgery at the ripe old age of 23 and lose your job. Having to change your career cause you'll never be able to bend at the waist again. Not even to tie your own shoes. Rant ova!
> 
> He sold two more cars yesterday!





Dang, he's too young for all that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I cooke whateva the slave driva wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That aint the half of it. Spent 3 weeks in the hospital in Atlanta hooked up to some kinda hose that went from his lung to the wall only to finally do surgery to remove part of his lung that wouldn't inflate. Collapsed lung while in high school. Had to quit band. Thank goodness for guitars and dual enrollment to get a start on nursing. 
He just texted me and done sold another car today. Aint no wuit in that boy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint the half of it. Spent 3 weeks in the hospital in Atlanta hooked up to some kinda hose that went from his lung to the wall only to finally do surgery to remove part of his lung that wouldn't inflate. Collapsed lung while in high school. Had to quit band. Thank goodness for guitars and dual enrollment to get a start on nursing.
> He just texted me and done sold another car today. Aint no wuit in that boy!



He definitely has be dealt a raw deal but has survived and is flourishing at this new job.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint the half of it. Spent 3 weeks in the hospital in Atlanta hooked up to some kinda hose that went from his lung to the wall only to finally do surgery to remove part of his lung that wouldn't inflate. Collapsed lung while in high school. Had to quit band. Thank goodness for guitars and dual enrollment to get a start on nursing.
> He just texted me and done sold another car today. Aint no wuit in that boy!



That sucks, bigly. Maybe he has found his thing. Sales can be very rewarding if you have the knack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He definitely has be dealt a raw deal but has survived and is flourishing at this new job.





Patriot44 said:


> That sucks, bigly. Maybe he has found his thing. Sales can be very rewarding if you have the knack.



Oh, forgot to mention he's been on beta blockers since elementary school.  That was the first REAL scare. 
And I aint neva heard the boy complain. Not once.  His grandmama loved that about him. 

Fried chicken gizzards and libbers tonight! Another of my favorites. Well, not the libbers. Just gizzards for me. GON be good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, forgot to mention he's been on beta blockers since elementary school.  That was the first REAL scare.
> And I aint neva heard the boy complain. Not once.  His grandmama loved that about him.
> 
> Fried chicken gizzards and libbers tonight! Another of my favorites. Well, not the libbers. Just gizzards for me. GON be good!





Lub me some libberzzzz and gizzzzzzzardzzz !!!

Didja eva read the book I sent ya, by Lewis Grizzzzzzard !!!



Here ya go Mandy and Chris !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had my 6 surgeries, and I don`t plan to ever have another one, unless it is one to save my life. And if anybody comes at me with a cortisone shot again, they real liable to get a "shot" their self.
> 
> I`m getting more ornery by the day, and ain`t hardly fit to be around folks anymore. Shades of my Grandfather.  Seriously.





You need a good whuppin to get rid of that attitude.... Not me, but I'll hire somebody !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need a good whuppin to get rid of that attitude.... Not me, but I'll hire somebody !!!



If you are only hiring one, I got my money on Nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had my 6 surgeries, and I don`t plan to ever have another one, unless it is one to save my life. And if anybody comes at me with a cortisone shot again, they real liable to get a "shot" their self.
> 
> I`m getting more ornery by the day, and ain`t hardly fit to be around folks anymore. Shades of my Grandfather.  Seriously.





Brother I couldn't count the steroid/cortisone shots I've had over the years.  Starting in '79 just where I could play ball.  Use to get them weekly where I could play ball.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are only hiring one, I got my money on Nic.





Just one to kick 'em in da knee . .  I fight dirty and don't take no prisoners, but then I do it a fast car !!! lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need a good arse whuppin to get rid of that attitude.... Not me, but I'll hire somebody !!!




His knees out and your shoulders and back out. Oughta be a good fight. 

And yes, I did finally get to read that book you sent me.  Only after the boy let me have it. He read it first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lub me some libberzzzz and gizzzzzzzardzzz !!!
> 
> Didja eva read the book I sent ya, by Lewis Grizzzzzzard !!!
> 
> ...



I aint really into to country music, but that was a good one coach!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint really into to country music, but that was a good one coach!



not into country music?    really MsH22 really


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been getting cortosone shots in my back err 3-4 months for going on thee years. I am always by meself and dont have a driver so I go no sedation. Five minutes of hades for 4 monthes of relief! 

That will bring a grown man to his knees!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint really into to country music, but that was a good one coach!





Quack don't play, Chris Stapleton's da MAN !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Doood looks like Hankus !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not into country music?    really MsH22 really


I know.  


Patriot44 said:


> I've been getting cortosone shots in my back err 3-4 months for going on thee years. I am always by meself and dont have a driver so I go no sedation. Five minutes of hades for 4 monthes of relief!
> 
> That will bring a grown man to his knees!!!!



The boy had several epidurals in his spine before they finally did surgery. Thing about those are sometime they hit the right spot and sometimes they  don't.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Been at the boys fancy house most of the day helping plan a shower for em. I'm parched.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2017)

My FB feed is solid Garnet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Quack, Dawn would be all over that shower planning stuff. Me, not so much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack, Dawn would be all over that shower planning stuff. Me, not so much.





Not me baybay, but Dawn's all up in that,  showers, wedding's etc, I just show up drunk.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need a good whuppin to get rid of that attitude.... Not me, but I'll hire somebody !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are only hiring one, I got my money on Nic.





All the fight done long been gone outa this 60+ year old man. I can`t even make a fist no more 

Quack, you really don`t want to eat them chinese frog legs. Them tilapia from over there either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh lawd. Now HE'S sangin countray music.  Nascar on inside and outside TV's. 
Think I'll ride back ova to Cody's house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> All the fight done long been gone outa this 60+ year old man. I can`t even make a fist no more
> 
> Quack, you really don`t want to eat them chinese frog legs. Them tilapia from over there either.



Yep. I quit getting that tilapia. pucking face. Aint neva bought frog legs. Just gig em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not me baybay, but Dawn's all up in that,  showers, wedding's etc, I just show up drunk.






This is some 'o Mandy ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> All the fight done long been gone outa this 60+ year old man. I can`t even make a fist no more
> 
> Quack, you really don`t want to eat them chinese frog legs. Them tilapia from over there either.





Nick,

 I figure as much alchol  that's in my system some ditch frogs ain't gonna mess with me  !! 

 I mean really ???

They're pretty and white just like I've gigged/shot over the years ??  Tiliapia, no thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nick,
> 
> I figure as much alchol  that's in my system some ditch frogs ain't gonna mess with me  !!
> 
> ...





Probably not. You good and pickled, I speck.     

You know me and my background better`n anybody here. I ain`t gonna buy something I can hunt and gather right here around the house and cabin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is some 'o Mandy ...



Ummmm aint neva heard it, but I do love me some pop and old time rockin roll. H22 didn't like pop music till he went on a cruise. Thank goodness he likes it now. He wouldn't let me and Cody listen to the radio in the car less it was on countray. He called it kneegrow music. Don't no mo. Puts a pep in yo step.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

gross


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Howdy everyone.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

*Had a good day on the lake.*

My son fished with me today. I think he has it worse than me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gross





Moonpie1 said:


> My son fished with me today. I think he has it worse than me!



Good times. Loved fishin with my Diddy. 

H22 outside frying them gizzards. Thank goodness he does the libbers last. Blahhh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good times. Loved fishin with my Diddy.
> 
> H22 outside frying them gizzards. Thank goodness he does the libbers last. Blahhh.



gizzards okay

libbers yuck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably not. You good and pickled, I speck.
> 
> You know me and my background better`n anybody here. I ain`t gonna buy something I can hunt and gather right here around the house and cabin.





Yessir I know, just don't have the time/energy anymore to do it the old way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2017)

Live from work...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning?



I believe so.   Once I get a cup of coffee I will be better able to tell.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

I was wondering where everyone was hiding. Morning Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2017)

Where of where are the morning drivelers?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the tired drivelers that are still sleeping this morning.

As for me, I enjoyed my extra hour or so of sleep this morning as I didn't get to sleep until around 1 AM this morning.  

Gobblin, I need a few cups of your coffee this morning just to get my eyes opened up enough to see well.  

I thought that it was supposed to rain like crazy  yesterday BUT it only rained for about 5 minutes around 5-6 pm.  I had lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-law yesterday and it was delicious.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2017)

Got my hind end kicked tonight... Morning boys


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Morning EE and Bloodbro. Sounds like a good day with family EE. How is the back Bloodbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got my hind end kicked tonight... Morning boys



well go home and rest up for another round tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2017)

EE, it didn't rain here either.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

We got a little very early in the am and none after that. It was pretty windy on the lake though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Bloodbro. Sounds like a good day with family EE. How is the back Bloodbro?





gobbleinwoods said:


> well go home and rest up for another round tonight.



Back aint no better.... Still have to get my bride to help me put my boots on! 
Having surgery on my elbow tomorrow... It'll be the first time i have ever been put under.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back aint no better.... Still have to get my bride to help me put my boots on!
> Having surgery on my elbow tomorrow... It'll be the first time i have ever been put under.



o good sleep, and even better if you are surrounded by hot nurses.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> o good sleep, and even better if you are surrounded by hot nurses.


The wife will be watching... I wont need anymore pain!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back aint no better.... Still have to get my bride to help me put my boots on!
> Having surgery on my elbow tomorrow... It'll be the first time i have ever been put under.


 Dang, blood!  But really, that is some of the shortest best sleep you'll get, nurses or not!  Hope it all goes good for you!



Mernin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Dang, blood!  But really, that is some of the shortest best sleep you'll get, nurses or not!  Hope it all goes good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin Folks!



Yeah but i will probably be one of those folks that can hear an feel everything .... Just can't wake up to say so! 

I think i will take the boy to the batting cages and burn some hooks and fastballs by him while I still have them arm that works....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah but i will probably be one of those folks that can hear an feel everything .... Just can't wake up to say so!
> 
> I think i will take the boy to the batting cages and burn some hooks and fastballs by him while I still have them arm that works....


 I hope that won't be the case!
Go have some fun wit da boy!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 27, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peoples! Hope y'all have wonderful mondays!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Morning Keebs, P44, and Glue Bunny. Will send some prayers up for you Bloodbro. Hope you have a quick healing process.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peoples! Hope y'all have wonderful mondays!


 Mernin!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, P44, and Glue Bunny. Will send some prayers up for you Bloodbro. Hope you have a quick healing process.


 Hiya Moonpie!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> The wife will be watching... I wont need anymore pain!



Oh you won't feel it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2017)

Sup quack... I think I missed a call from you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup quack... I think I missed a call from you





Could be !!  Good luck on your surgery bro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2017)

blood, don't push the arm after the cutting.   enjoy the sleep and don't be pinching those nurses.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2017)

Later !!!  Just tunights !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Evening Quack, Gobble and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2017)

evening moon


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 27, 2017)

Good luck blood on your surgery tomorrow. Prayers will be lifted for you in the a.m.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2017)

I see that it has been a very slow day in the driveler today.

Blood, do your best to take care of your arm my friend.  I am sending Prayers your way that everything goes really well on your surgery and you will be back to your "normal mode" soon without any pain either.   

I hope that the rest of you drivelers will behave yourselves tonight too.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 27, 2017)

Evening tried to call you Quack, good luck on the surgery tomorrow blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Back on nights Wy? You had some serious days off!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening tried to call you Quack, good luck on the surgery tomorrow blood



Thanks ... Im lining up pallbearers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks ... Im lining up pallbearers



How many Pauls do you know?   

morning drivelers

is the weather going to be rainy today?   water is needed to make coffee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Good morning Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

moon,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  Looks mighty quiet in here this morning.

I didn't get enough of my beauty sleep during the night, that is for sure.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Calling for a 25% chance here today Gobble. Morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  Looks mighty quiet in here this morning.
> 
> I didn't get enough of my beauty sleep during the night, that is for sure.





Moonpie1 said:


> Calling for a 25% chance here today Gobble. Morning EE.



too quiet EE

about the same here moon but the line of showers moving this way says 25% of the time it will be raining this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

blood's back is hurting but he is getting his arm fixed?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood's back is hurting but he is getting his arm fixed?





Gobblin, I hope that Bloodbro doesn't have any hemorrhoid problems because shucks he might end up getting one of his toes cut off instead !!!!  


OH, Moonbro threw us a curve today as it is really his birthday and he stayed quiet as a mouse about !!!  I did post a thread about it a few minutes ago though.  Heck, all of the catfish and bass in the lake are singing Happy Birthday to him right about now.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 28, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples! Enjoy that cup of coffee and get to movin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you EE. We are having some friends over tonight and they are cooking me a low country boil. Told Mz. R I would rather stay home with family and a few friends. Good morning Glue Bunny.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 28, 2017)

Good luck Blood! Morning yall!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks ... Im lining up pallbearers





I ain't totin yo pudgy self . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Back on nights Wy? You had some serious days off!



Good morning,  no I'm off till next Thursday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning,  no I'm off till next Thursday night






Calling my tire guy now, will hollatcha shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood's back is hurting but he is getting his arm fixed?


 I was wondering the same thing..............


Moonpie1 said:


> Thank you EE. We are having some friends over tonight and they are cooking me a low country boil. Told Mz. R I would rather stay home with family and a few friends. Good morning Glue Bunny.


well Happy Birthday, darlin'!!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2017)

Morning Drivelers!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers!!!!


 hey you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thinking bout ya Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2017)

Live from the couch! Elbow be hurtin like a son of a gun! 
Got a bird gobbling behind the house but the wife says no hunting...... What a party pooper!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the couch! Elbow be hurtin like a son of a gun!
> Got a bird gobbling behind the house but the wife says no hunting...... What a party pooper!



Glad to hear. Now the wiff can fetch you beers...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thinking bout ya Blood!


 I know you bizzzy as all get out right now!


blood on the ground said:


> Live from the couch! Elbow be hurtin like a son of a gun!
> Got a bird gobbling behind the house but the wife says no hunting...... What a party pooper!


bless yo heart........... how's your back doing?


Patriot44 said:


> Glad to hear. Now the wiff can fetch you beers...


 doofus, he had Lbow surgery, ain't nuttin wrong with his legs!


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> doofus, he had Lbow surgery, ain't nuttin wrong with his legs!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Howdy drivelers. Been a busy morning, we've got 4 people out of 9 out sick! Hope it eases off Blood! Back and now Lbow, you be a hurting little feller!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Glad to hear. Now the wiff can fetch you beers...


Already exercising that privilege



Keebs said:


> I know you bizzzy as all get out right now!
> 
> bless yo heart........... how's your back doing?
> 
> doofus, he had Lbow surgery, ain't nuttin wrong with his legs!



Back is the same... Elbow stuff almost came outa nowhere.... Had a cyst come up a couple months ago and that joker got to be about the size of a small plum and hurt bad... Doc said its got to go.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Already exercising that privilege
> 
> 
> 
> Back is the same... Elbow stuff almost came outa nowhere.... Had a cyst come up a couple months ago and that joker got to be about the size of a small plum and hurt bad... Doc said its got to go.


 Ouch, I know about the cyst thing, had one on my middle finger a few years back....... it had to go, I couldn't handle the pain from it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2017)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2017)

Hiya Chiefbro !!  

Heal up Blood !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!
> 
> Heal up Blood !!



Howdy Quackbro.

Bloodbro, heal up soon! You won't survive maw n laws cookin.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2017)

Afternoon all, guess Lil Wy and Moon got the same birfday Happy birfday Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks Wy and tell little Wy happy birthday for me! Just got my first BLD poured. LCB in a little while. Howdy Quackbro and Chief. Safe travels on this long road trip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon all, guess Lil Wy and Moon got the same birfday Happy birfday Moon





Happy Birthday to lil Wybro !!!

Have yo bud call me Wy ???


Moonpie be kicking it today, one more year closer to retirement, and the fishies better beware !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2017)

Lastjuan !!!  Off fo seben !!



Really not looking forward to the wedding this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2017)

Werkywerky time . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

wheee another one in the books


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wheee another one in the books





Gotz dead carpenter beez all OVA the porch !!  Gonna hafta to break out the blower !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotz dead carpenter beez all OVA the porch !!  Gonna hafta to break out the blower !!



nice problem to have


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sup Gobble?  It's on on da porch!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Gobble?  It's on on da porch!



you killin em too?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birthday to lil Wybro !!!
> 
> Have yo bud call me Wy ???
> 
> ...





10-4 told him to give you a call


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2017)

BLD an perkysets..... From the one eye I got open everything is going jus fine!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2017)

It is what it be, an it be Icehouse. I sho miss having money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

long time no see Drankus

check your calendar and find out what day it is


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY DAY to you Gobblin, Moonpie, and to rest of the drivelers out there getting their beauty sleep right now.

I've got to get a move on and get some things done this morning as I need to deliver two shipments of goods beginning at 9 AM today which is a good thing. 

Lightning stuck last night as Drankus found his way back to the Campfire again.  Shucks, I thought that he must have gotten married and flew off into the "wild blue yonder" or something since he has been missing for so long.  Thankfully, he left a trail of bread-crumbs and was able to find his way back home here.....well maybe it was a trail of crushed beer cans or something !!!!!  

Good to have him back among us for sure !!!!  

I hope that Blood is doing better with his arm and back problems too.

WOW, it is 6:06 AM and that forum clock must be working overtime !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ya'll be careful out there now as word on the street is that Sinclair finally got a real job !!!   The burning question is.....does his wife know about this new job opportunity????   

Check this link for the update:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=782886&page=2


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 29, 2017)

Morning yall.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Good hump day morning EE and 44! Sure is muggy this am!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Morning Blood. Hope you are well. Rest up and take it easy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> 10-4 told him to give you a call




Talked to him last night, coming to pick 'em up today.  Very appreciative bro !!! 




blood on the ground said:


> BLD an perkysets..... From the one eye I got open everything is going jus fine!




Now's the time to slap the fire outta MIL and claim you were "out" of it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

My bad, morning bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

I feel like Quack, counting the days. Only 8 more back to da house.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to him last night, coming to pick 'em up today.  Very appreciative bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel like Quack, counting the days. Only 8 more back to da house.





Ain't nuttin to it, but do it Chief !!!   Careful with the back and shoulder Coonbro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin to it, but do it Chief !!!   Careful with the back and shoulder Coonbro !!!



Copy that, been coasting so far. Everyday going forward it gets more anal as the big wigs arrive. Gonna have more Chiefs than Indians.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

I should be topwater fishing, but had a rough night, just don't feel like it.  Mebbe this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

Holler later, y'all have a good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, been coasting so far. Everyday going forward it gets more anal as the big wigs arrive. Gonna have more Chiefs than Indians.





That's gonna suck big time.  Show 'em you're a LEADER !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

Ms Gluebunny in da house !!!   She'll make one post and leave us . .


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 29, 2017)

You're too funny quack!  Mornin my beautiful peoples!
Mornin chief, blood...y'all enjoy this humpday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> You're too funny quack!  Mornin my beautiful peoples!
> Mornin chief, blood...y'all enjoy this humpday!





Funny haha, or funny queer ??


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ms Gluebunny in da house !!!   She'll make one post and leave us . .



Can't stay at the campfire all mornin..gotta watch the giraffe! Watch Traffic roar 
By the house, work on a baby blanket, dream that I was actually retired and not just on short term disability. Smh. Dream that I can walk unaided to my favorite fishing spot....


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Funny haha, or funny queer ??



Oh goodness! Never met you in person so I can't call you queer(odd) so it was definitely a haha thing!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 29, 2017)

See quack...that's 3 ... Now 4 posts!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> See quack...that's 3 ... Now 4 posts!





You GO girl !!!! 



Just LIKE a woman, gonna try and prove ya wrong . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Glue Bunny and THE "CHIEF"!  Keep em in line!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2017)

Got a tom turkey gobbling like crazy behind the house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't do it Blood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a tom turkey gobbling like crazy behind the house.





Choot 'em . . . or tell MIL to go out there and check out the noise, friendly/crossfire . .   Just trying to help bro..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank I'm gonna take a nappy nap, get up and hava dranky drank !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

Dawn fixed me a Quiche (sp??) country ham, toasted cheese sammich, eyebfull and sleepy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Choot 'em . . . or tell MIL to go out there and check out the noise, friendly/crossfire . .   Just trying to help bro..



Idjit


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 29, 2017)

Raining like crazy 

Soggy Bottom boys


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 29, 2017)

Thought of that song and group as I took this vid of Soggy turkey butts today


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 29, 2017)

By the way now that song will be stuck in your head all day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncle Stona in da house !!!


Some bud and Keystone Light !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2017)

I've bout had enough of this working stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've bout had enough of this working stuff.





Getchusum'odis !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've bout had enough of this working stuff.



You plannin on robin a sto


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

Big project done and now a couple weeks of coasting until the next biggy comes along


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for the call Quack


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks for the call Quack



Quack must ofa been loney and no one wanted to play Neked Twister with him cause he called me to, too, two 2 ,tutu 

Great talkin with ya Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks for the call Quack





Heal it up bro, take 'er easy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

ova da hump


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

Evenin folks!

Had a good day, worked this Mornin with some gravy train projects, then chauffeured people all over and around Orlando the rest of the afternoon in the Tahoe. 

On a another positive note, the couple that was supposed to look at my house a couple weeks ago are coming to look at it tomorrow afternoon with MizT and my realtor present. 

Gonna get cleaned up and grab a bite to eat, after a couple cold drinks anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

hope they make an acceptable offer.

Lived in Orlando a couple of years decades ago.  liked it except in the dead of summer.   Some nice and expensive places over in Winter Haven.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

had a drink on an empty stomach.   had to eat quick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

tough getting old


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hope they make an acceptable offer.
> 
> Lived in Orlando a couple of years decades ago.  liked it except in the dead of summer.   Some nice and expensive places over in Winter Haven.



Mannnn, the traffic is horrendous here, no matter the time of day it seems. Took 4 guys to another hotel to set up some stuff, just a little over 7 miles I believe it was, took us 40 minutes to get there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Evening LML's, Quackbro, Gobble and Chief. Careful Gobble! Got my fingers crossed for y'all Chief! Oh Mz. R and a neighbor went to a local farm today and picked strawberries! She made us a pie that is out of this world!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hope they make an acceptable offer.
> 
> Lived in Orlando a couple of years decades ago.  liked it except in the dead of summer.   Some nice and expensive places over in Winter Haven.



Yessir thanks, me too. I figured we lost them. I'm optimistic that they rescheduled. It appears to me that they are serious about finding the right home and location.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening LML's, Quackbro, Gobble and Chief. Careful Gobble! Got my fingers crossed for y'all Chief!



always moonbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnn, the traffic is horrendous here, no matter the time of day it seems. Took 4 guys to another hotel to set up some stuff, just a little over 7 miles I believe it was, took us 40 minutes to get there.



bet it has grown up a lot since I was there.   Of course at some times in Atl it can take that long too.   That's why I try and avoid it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

Howdy Moonbro, thanks. I've got a good feelin about them rescheduling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bet it has grown up a lot since I was there.   Of course at some times in Atl it can take that long too.   That's why I try and avoid it.



I'm sure it probably does gobblein, but I was paying attention to it today, considering I was off of my regularly scheduled job description.

I had an idea(feeling) they were going to do that some while I was here. My direct upper hinted to me that I may be transporting people in the Tahoe they rented for me and my guys to get here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sure it probably does gobblein, but I was paying attention to it today, considering I was off of my regularly scheduled job description.
> 
> I had an idea(feeling) they were going to do that some while I was here. My direct upper hinted to me that I may be transporting people in the Tahoe they rented for me and my guys to get here.



Chauffering pays the same as tuggin wires.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

The location we're in has umpteen restaurants, bars, etc., in walking distance. Hard to make up your mind where you want to eat a or have a beverage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chauffering pays the same as tuggin wires.



Haven't tugged very many at all since I've been here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You plannin on robin a sto



Bonus check X2  is in my future.  Reckon I'll give this one to the boy and his girl. I aint got no wants. They just staring out, they need it more than me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2017)

Craaaaaaaap, can't sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaap, can't sleep.



I was awake for a while in the middle of the night too.

Finally got the eyes shut.

Now it is time to open them. . . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Quackbro and Bloodbro. Another day closer to Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

morning moonbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

better get a cup as EE is opening the door and he usually wants 3-4.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

don't know why he doesn't just get a king sized one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2017)

I need a bunch this morning for sure as I didn't sleep very well during the night.  Nightmares of sorts including lots of wonderful thoughts and then some not so wonderful due to so much time spent in hospitals unfortunately as yesterday would have been my 43rd wedding anniversary but my lovely wife died much too young due to severe heart disease and diabetes.


Good Morning to you "wide-awake" Quack, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you Drivelers this morning.

I see where Chief is having a big time working in the Orlando area this week.  I surely wish that I was back down there playing golf with my friends from Missouri and Kentucky but I've got to wait a couple of months before I can get back down there and enjoy playing golf every day for a week.  I am also looking forward to playing golf with my Daughter and Son-in-law on our yearly vacation together this year too.  I will admit that the traffic is a nightmare BUT you've got to know which highways to travel on and at what time of day too.  It is a 440 mile trip for me from door to door and when I leave to come home, I actually leave around 1 AM to drive back home as there is practically no traffic all the way back home that way.   

Hope all of you will have a productive day today........while thinking about that Strawberry pie that Ms. "R" made for Moonbro too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Good morning EE. Sounds like a fun trip with friends and family! Yeah the pie was really good! Check out the cafe under Tsharp's fry post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

Going to start getting serious today with much radio chatter constantly. Got all the trucks in yesterday afternoon up and running.

Holler later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Going to start getting serious today with much radio chatter constantly. Got all the trucks in yesterday afternoon up and running.
> 
> Holler later.


Have fun Jeffbro.

Mornin Moonbro, EEbro, Gobblinbro n errybuddy else.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Morning a Chief and Miggy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2017)

Mernin from the house of pain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin from the house of pain!



Whut you painin over?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin from the house of pain!


bless yo heart........... git ma-in-law to hold ya an ice pack on your Lbow!



Mernin Folks!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 30, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peoples!  Keebs and blood and all you drivelerz


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin from the house of pain!



Ice and percosets are your friends..use each liberally for the next day or 3


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut you painin over?


Got me elbow filleted 2 days ago to remove a large cyst.


Keebs said:


> bless yo heart........... git ma-in-law to hold ya an ice pack on your Lbow!
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin Folks!


That's bad advice and you know it ...


glue bunny said:


> Ice and percosets are your friends..use each liberally for the next day or 3



Yep Percocets and lots of sleep that's what I need


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got me elbow filleted 2 days ago to remove a large cyst.



Ya know, I could of saved you some money there with my Ronco Elbowmatic Filet knife. I'm sure the pain wouldn't have been any less than what you're havin now. 

Get to feeling better soon bro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Good morning Glue Bunny, Keebs and Bloodbro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2017)

Morning!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya know, I could of saved you some money there with my Ronco Elbowmatic Filet knife. I'm sure the pain wouldn't have been any less than what you're havin now.
> 
> Get to feeling better soon bro.



Thats right... You are a doctor


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!



Sig line.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sure it probably does gobblein, but I was paying attention to it today, considering I was off of my regularly scheduled job description.
> 
> I had an idea(feeling) they were going to do that some while I was here. My direct upper hinted to me that I may be transporting people in the Tahoe they rented for me and my guys to get here.


 Chief=drivin fool!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bonus check X2  is in my future.  Reckon I'll give this one to the boy and his girl. I aint got no wants. They just staring out, they need it more than me.


 you da best Mama around!


blood on the ground said:


> That's bad advice and you know it ...


made me ------> when I typed it too! 


Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Glue Bunny, Keebs and Bloodbro.


Mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!


 Hey, wanna come over Sat. am & watch a big 'ol red oak get taken down at the house?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Morning Mud and Mrs. H! Weather is too nice to be at work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hey, wanna come over Sat. am & watch a big 'ol red oak get taken down at the house?



Why for you takin down that monster?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why for you takin down that monster?


 It's rotting.......scared it'll come down and get either the pump house, barn/shed or the house.  The guy that is doing it has his own mill and is going to cut us some boards from it, sure is gonna look different with that big ol thing gone!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It's rotting.......scared it'll come down and get either the pump house, barn/shed or the house.  The guy that is doing it has his own mill and is going to cut us some boards from it, sure is gonna look different with that big ol thing gone!



Yep, it sure will. Sounds like a lot of good firewood will be available too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, it sure will. Sounds like a lot of good firewood will be available too.


yep, gonna have to build another (or more) thing-ah-jiggers that hold fire wood, he's just getting it down, with 2 chainsaws we'll tackle it a little at a time and get it stacked!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> yep, gonna have to build another (or more) thing-ah-jiggers that hold fire wood, he's just getting it down, with 2 chainsaws we'll tackle it a little at a time and get it stacked!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Wood Racks!  I could not think of the name!
what's with the ???


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey drivelers


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2017)

Have yall seen hdm03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> Have yall seen hdm03?



Aint seen him or Dert in a while. 

Somebody done runt em off.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint seen him or Dert in a while.
> 
> Somebody done runt em off.



Or they rund offt together ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> Have yall seen hdm03?


 what's he done this time???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint seen him or Dert in a while.
> 
> Somebody done runt em off.


homotree done kidnapped dirt???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyy erybody !!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> what's he done this time???
> He hasn't been around in a while
> 
> homotree done kidnapped dirt???



or vise versa


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

Afternoon folks!

So far so good, gettin some gravy again today. Babysitting a little 3 camera studio shoot today in the AC til about 5-5:30. Just kickin back to troubleshoot problems if necessary.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy erybody !!!


Hey you!


mark-7mag said:


> or vise versa


 I didn't think about that.................


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> So far so good, gettin some gravy again today. Babysitting a little 3 camera studio shoot today in the AC til about 5-5:30. Just kickin back to troubleshoot problems if necessary.


 Chief on ezzzy skreet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2017)

Chiefbro making da eazzzzzzzzy $$$ today !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!
> 
> I didn't think about that.................
> 
> Chief on ezzzy skreet!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro making da eazzzzzzzzy $$$ today !!!!



2 afternoons in a row, I'll gladly take it. Now if I could only keep my eyes open.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 afternoons in a row, I'll gladly take it. Now if I could only keep my eyes open.


Irish coffee??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

MizT and the realtor showin da house today @ 5:00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Irish coffee??



Lighting guy just left to grab a coffee, I'm gonna be next. Nuttin but bottled water up here, although we're in a stadium bar.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Evening Keebs, Mrs. H, Mark, Quackbro and Chief. Take the easy money Chief! Let that shoulder rest up, less strain on the back too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Keebs, Mrs. H, Mark, Quackbro and Chief. Take the easy money Chief! Let that shoulder rest up, less strain on the back too!



Yessir, even got a couch to kick back on. It ain't helpin none tryin to stay awake though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT and the realtor showin da house today @ 5:00.





Jeff C. said:


> Lighting guy just left to grab a coffee, I'm gonna be next. Nuttin but bottled water up here, although we're in a stadium bar.


 


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Keebs, Mrs. H, Mark, Quackbro and Chief. Take the easy money Chief! Let that shoulder rest up, less strain on the back too!


 hIYA Moonpie!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

4 mo minutes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 4 mo minutes!



3 and a 1/2 for me......hours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2017)

Hehe, I'm off werk and ain't gotta be back til Wed night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, I'm off werk and ain't gotta be back til Wed night!!





And I'll be back home Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

You earned those days off Quackbro, with all them 84 hour stretches.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2017)

Its my mundy an fridy all in one.... Evening children


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Afternoon Bloodbro and Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon Bloodbro and Wy.



Sup moon..

Deer Salisbury steak, cabbage and , pintos


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2017)

Afternoon,  was reading back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

Tomorrow is my Friday and it has been a long week.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Evening Gobble, one more day! Taco salad here tonight. Don't over do it tonight Bloodbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2017)

Start 12s next week!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Dang!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2017)

I-85 on fire in ALatner,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I-85 on fire in ALatner,



watched it collapse.   going to be a bigger mess for a while.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lanta schools closed...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lanta schools closed...........



of course they are it is 8:30 at night


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hate it for the peeps sitting in traffic. DANG. Thank goodness no one was hurt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hate it for the peeps sitting in traffic. DANG. Thank goodness no one was hurt.



wonder how many didn't have enough gas


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Good Friday morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2017)

Morning Moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2017)

morning moon and blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. How was your night Blood?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Moon, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the weary drivelers out there this morning.

I would have been here a lot earlier BUT my wireless keyboard decided to go on strike when I turned the computer on about an hour and a half ago.  I couldn't log on as usual and the wired mouse worked fine so I could read everything from post to post BUT I couldn't post anything.  I checked everything including the batteries, reset button and the connect button.  I even did the scan to see just what the heck was going on with the keyboard.    Was about to give up on it and decided to re-check everything on it.  I took all 14 of those really small screws out of that dang thing for the second time and was about to give up on it because I couldn't log on and I also couldn't log on to check my email etc so I was NOT a happy camper as it worked fine last night when I cut it off.  I hit the reset button and the connect button one more time and DANG IF IT DIDN'T START WORKING !!!!    

I was about ready to kick the dog and shoot the cat because I was so frustrated.  Lucky for me, I guess, because I don't have a dog or cat !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Good morning EE. Glad you got it up and going. Light rain here at 31220. They sure have a big mess on I-85!!! Going to be a nightmare for a while! Let's get thisun out of the way!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2017)

Moon it is pouring down here right now too.

I just read a post on here in the Campfire Forum about " BAD Roofing" and it is puzzling for sure.


Someone joined this site YESTERDAY and made ONE post and that post was made on a thread that is NOW OVER 8 YEARS OLD !!!    

Check out this thread and the post:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=437376


Maybe, I have been drinking too much, or smoking the wrong end of those left-handed cigarettes or something !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2017)

Raining in the MON.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2017)

Shouldn't have werked last night.... Arm is hurting like cra cra


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Shouldn't have werked last night.... Arm is hurting like cra cra


you.went.to.work.???  I swear, I cain't raise you boys no mo!



 Oh, Mornin Folks!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 31, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!  

Nary a drop of rain at the 31064 last night.

Visit with the Dr. This morning to check the ankle...wish me luck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you.went.to.work.???  I swear, I cain't raise you boys no mo!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Mornin Folks!



I did... No need in saying it.. I know! Stupid move! Quack dun told me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you.went.to.work.???  I swear, I cain't raise you boys no mo!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Mornin Folks!





blood on the ground said:


> I did... No need in saying it.. I know! Stupid move! Quack dun told me!





Can't tell 'em nuttin Keebs . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't tell 'em nuttin Keebs . .



Rub it in bro...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2017)

Dang arm looks like it went 12 rounds with a MMA fighter!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't tell 'em nuttin Keebs . .


, hey pot, wanna meet kettle??


blood on the ground said:


> Rub it in bro...


look who you just told that to............ think.about.it.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Rub it in bro...





Keebs said:


> , hey pot, wanna meet kettle??
> 
> look who you just told that to............ think.about.it.........





Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???



Yeah ...whaaaaaaa?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah ...whaaaaaaa?


 really?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> really?



Temporary banding on Keebs for havin her mind in the gutter


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Temporary banding on Keebs for havin her mind in the gutter


 MY mind weren't in no gutter............. you juss don't know the nekkid trwista kings mindset......... you shall learn young grasshoppa, you.shall.learn...........

And FYI Quack, YOU darlin', can be just as daggummed hardheaded about getting seen about and taking care of yourself, so there you two, pot, meet kettle and vis-versa!  *Stomping off like Slip used to*


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Quackbro , Glue Bunny and Bloodbro. Dang it Blood I told you not to over do it(go to work!). Hope it gets better! Looking for a good report Glue Bunny! The fish are biting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Mornin folks!

 News about the I85 Fire and collapse.

Don't go in til 3pm today, gonna be a late night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Quackbro , Glue Bunny and Bloodbro. Dang it Blood I told you not to over do it(go to work!). Hope it gets better! Looking for a good report Glue Bunny! The fish are biting!


 Tell'em Moon, he won't listen to me.........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> News about the I85 Fire and collapse.
> 
> Don't go in til 3pm today, gonna be a late night.


 Watched that on the news this morning............ wow, just wow.......... catch a nap before heading in, you'll feel better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Tell'em Moon, he won't listen to me.........
> 
> Watched that on the news this morning............ wow, just wow.......... catch a nap before heading in, you'll feel better!



Yes ma'am, it was part of my plan. Especially after the party that went on in my room and outdoor patio.  

Picked up 4 grocery bags of beer bottles/cans and Jell-O shot cups this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am, it was part of my plan. Especially after the party that went on in my room and outdoor patio.
> 
> Picked up 4 grocery bags of beer bottles/cans and Jell-O shot cups this morning.


 You party animal!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You party animal!



We went ahead and did it last night knowing that was probably our last chance from here on out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Btw, the prospect that had cancelled looking at my house a couple weeks ago, and rescheduled for yesterday afternoon....canceled again yesterday.   

Not sure I even want to give them another shot at it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> We went ahead and did it last night knowing that was probably our last chance from here on out.





Jeff C. said:


> Btw, the prospect that had cancelled looking at my house a couple weeks ago, and rescheduled for yesterday afternoon....canceled again yesterday.
> 
> Not sure I even want to give them another shot at it.


 well dang!

Hey, did I tell you LilD won at State competition in Skills again this year?  They'll go to state competition in Kentucky in June!  I'm right proud of my girl!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Howdy Chief. Sounds like y'all were having a blast! Go LilD! I-85 is going to be a big mess for quite some time from what it looks like!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> well dang!
> 
> Hey, did I tell you LilD won at State competition in Skills again this year?  They'll go to state competition in Kentucky in June!  I'm right proud of my girl!



Hot diggity dog, WTG LilD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Chief. Sounds like y'all were having a blast! Go LilD! I-85 is going to be a big mess for quite some time from what it looks like!



We had a good time Moon....a little too good.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Chief. Sounds like y'all were having a blast! Go LilD! I-85 is going to be a big mess for quite some time from what it looks like!


I can't imagine how that section was empty and no one got hurt, that's what surprises me!


Jeff C. said:


> Hot diggity dog, WTG LilD!


 Yep, poor girl worked some major overtime to be able to take off to go, and then put in 4 straight 12's to get back on schedule, she's one tired puppy, but I'm one happy granma 'cause I get my tiny terror when she works like that!


Jeff C. said:


> We had a good time Moon....a little too good.


how many shots did ya do and how much of your clothes were still on this morning??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I can't imagine how that section was empty and no one got hurt, that's what surprises me!
> 
> Yep, poor girl worked some major overtime to be able to take off to go, and then put in 4 straight 12's to get back on schedule, she's one tired puppy, but I'm one happy granma 'cause I get my tiny terror when she works like that!
> 
> how many shots did ya do and how much of your clothes were still on this morning??



  

Lost count and all of my clothes (t shirt and sleep shorts) no sox and shoes. I was prepared for passin out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2017)

Going to take a nap.

Holler later.....y'all have a good Friday and weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost count and all of my clothes (t shirt and sleep shorts) no sox and shoes. I was prepared for passin out.





Jeff C. said:


> Going to take a nap.
> 
> Holler later.....y'all have a good Friday and weekend.


schweeeet dreams, Chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


WHAAAAAAAA??????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2017)

6 mo minutes!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 31, 2017)

Foot doc gave me 2 more weeks of R&R. Made the mistake of complaining about heel pain when I put too much weight on it so doc fixed me up with a cortisone shot to said sore heel. I cleared out the waiting room with screams of pain. Whew! Glad this day is almost over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Foot doc gave me 2 more weeks of R&R. Made the mistake of complaining about heel pain when I put too much weight on it so doc fixed me up with a cortisone shot to said sore heel. I cleared out the waiting room with screams of pain. Whew! Glad this day is almost over.



That will learn you to fess up to a doc with a needle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



messican bears bad news


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

in the metshack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

weekend and I am up earlier than normal early


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

but the coffee is hot and tasting good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weekend and I am up earlier than normal early



It's the Russians fault.


----------



## cramer (Apr 1, 2017)

Morning G - Thanks for the coffee, bro

Where's the other daylight burners?

Moonpie must be drowning a spring lizard, Chief is trying to open the Deep Heat tube, and EE is dreaming about trail cam pics


----------



## cramer (Apr 1, 2017)

morning MC - checking the weather for MP


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Miggy, Cramer.  I guess the other Drivelers are getting their beauty sleep this morning.

Gobblin, your coffee sounds like a good plan.

Cramer, I slept an extra hour or so today (with lots of DREAMS but none about trailcam photos during the night)  so I haven't gotten my rear in gear yet as I am being very lazy this morning. 


Miggy, please don't send any bad weather over in the Augusta area this coming week because everything is centered around GOLF here for the next 7-10 days.  Unfortunately, I missed the cut for the second straight year!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mernin yall, I guess its time to get some sprang cleaning done in the yard...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the Russians fault.



dang those ruskies

cramer and EE,  glad to see you both vertical


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2017)

cramer said:


> morning MC - checking the weather for MP



Keeping my fingers crossed for this one to be a bust.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Mernin yall, I guess its time to get some sprang cleaning done in the yard...



started that last night after getting home myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> started that last night after getting home myself.



Gotta scalp my Muda grass out front, if I ever get a break from work. 

Not in too big a hurry, gonna be in the 30's Friday and Saturday night.  Hey!!! Jack!!! I'll use any excuse to put off doing a nasty job.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta scalp my Muda grass out front, if I ever get a break from work.
> 
> Not in too big a hurry, gonna be in the 30's Friday and Saturday night.  Hey!!! Jack!!! I'll use any excuse to put off doing a nasty job.



How much of the state in the 30's?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Miggy, P44 , EE and Cramer. Slept in this am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How much of the state in the 30's?


Can't say yet because the models aren't showing that it's going to happen, but it's going to happen.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2017)

I scalped mine already, but man alive I am having an issue with weeds. I think I am going to have to call the weed man to give me a hand. This no winter and wow!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 1, 2017)

Mornin my beautiful peeples!  Y'all have a great day in whatever adventures you chase!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't say yet because the models aren't showing that it's going to happen, but it's going to happen.



Thanks as I was not seeing it in the free models I follow.



Patriot44 said:


> I scalped mine already, but man alive I am having an issue with weeds. I think I am going to have to call the weed man to give me a hand. This no winter and wow!



I sprayed 2,4,D on mine last week (bermuda grass) along with a pre-emergent trying to cut down on the weeds too.



glue bunny said:


> Mornin my beautiful peeples!  Y'all have a great day in whatever adventures you chase!



morning glue bunny,  yard work is in my future.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny. I think yard/spring tidying up is the word for the day. Just put 3 Boston butts on the egg. Kroger has them for $.99 cents a lb. Gonna do pulled pork sammies tonight and the rest is destined for our big pot of Brunswick stew.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Yesterday after work.*

Got a short trip in after work. Started out real windy. We still had a pretty good evening. May hit em later today for a little while.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice catch moon.

Well, I have the garage door open...that's a start...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2017)

Mornin folks!

We went to late hours, so sleeping late now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2017)

5 more days to "Home, sweet Home".


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2017)

Have a great day!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny. I think yard/spring tidying up is the word for the day. Just put 3 Boston butts on the egg. Kroger has them for $.99 cents a lb. Gonna do pulled pork sammies tonight and the rest is destined for our big pot of Brunswick stew.



...and what's your address?  What time do the butts come off the bge?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Don't over do it Chief. Safe travels man!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Probably about 7:00 this evening Glue Bunny.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2017)

Afternoon folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon folks



afternoon Wy

just finished the first task of the day.  20 gallons of glyphosate sprayed in the woods behind the house.   trying  to keep the weeds down so it looks better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2017)

Going to ruin a perfectly good day by going to a wedding.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Howdy Wy and Quackbro the wedding crasher.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy and Quackbro the wedding crasher.





2nd wedding in 6 months.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2nd wedding in 6 months.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrr



when they ask if any other couple wants to renew their vows









stand up for yourself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy and Quackbro the wedding crasher.





gobbleinwoods said:


> when they ask if any other couple wants to renew their vows
> 
> 
> 
> ...





2 of my ole roomates from college daughters are getting married.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Where is the wedding taking place?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't wanna go . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Open bar?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2017)

single women


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2017)

Exciting morning in the turkey woods... Had an old Tom on a string until he sensed something was wrong! Hung up at 70yrds ...My shooter got to see a good display and hear lots of gobbling. Man what a beautiful morning!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

So close Bloodbro! Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2017)

Cut, weeded, weedeated, weed killed, bagged, load to dump, washed daughters car. Back and shoulder blowed UP! 

I just prescribed meself a 12 pack of vitamin BL's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go . .



Poke them young guns and tell'em they're next.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2017)

Hurry up and wait time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2017)

Might go eat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mowed backyard, spilled gas on me. Mz. R made me leave clothes on porch. Those Boston butts are smelling good! Back to the shed/shop project. Evening Chief. Another late night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2017)

Holler later!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Cut, weeded, weedeated, weed killed, bagged, load to dump, washed daughters car. Back and shoulder blowed UP!
> 
> I just prescribed meself a 12 pack of vitamin BL's.



Sound like you are on the right track to feeling better!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sound like you are on the right track to feeling better!



Hope so brother, I can barely walk and didn't sleep a wink las night between my back and shoulder. Hopefully can get some cortisone this week in my shoulder that will push me through 4th qtr. Traveling for next two weeks to include a 3 day thurn and burn to Munich ans Dresden. 

Back surgery May 9! It kinda sucks being an adult some days. 

Just popped a top and took two tramadol, now a dead animal cook on the grizzle!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2017)

Got to sleep with 2 babies last night. Love them great nephews. Woke up with one of em giving a head butt and then an awesome conversation.  Took my niece for a mani/pedi and to see the boys new house. Uncle paw paw (H22)babysat the boys. Them boys said they had been on a "venture" while we were gone.  Adventure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Hope so brother, I can barely walk and didn't sleep a wink las night between my back and shoulder. Hopefully can get some cortisone this week in my shoulder that will push me through 4th qtr. Traveling for next two weeks to include a 3 day thurn and burn to Munich ans Dresden.
> 
> Back surgery May 9! It kinda sucks being an adult some days.
> 
> Just popped a top and took two tramadol, now a dead animal cook on the grizzle!



Dang. You sound just like H22. Tramadol and a BLD.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. You sound just like H22. Tramadol and a BLD.



All good for now, and I just stopped by Bloods for a beer! MAN WHAT A SPREAD THAT DUDE HAS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2017)

Afternoon Youngins down in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2017)

Wish I was there, sounds like a lot of good food cooking over at Moon's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> All good for now, and I just stopped by Bloods for a beer! MAN WHAT A SPREAD THAT DUDE HAS!!!



Its call a tent city... We gots da homeless foke up in herea!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 1, 2017)

Spring is officially here...listening to a whiporwill singing across the road.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Evening P44, B0$$, Glue Bunny and Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Spring is officially here...listening to a whiporwill singing across the road.



I sure do love that sound! Funny .. After my wife and I married she had always lived in the city and had never heard of a whiporwill... First couple nights here in the woods she was asking .... What is that loud bird outside our window and How could it have not woke you up.. I told her thats God's sleeping med and I love it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2017)

Off to work we go. 

Mornin, errybody.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

S   L   O   W   morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2017)

Good Morning to all of you MIA Drivelers.  It is so quiet in here that when I dropped a straight pin on the floor a few minutes ago, the sound was so deafening when it hit the floor that now my head is hurting !!!!  

The electricity was off in this area for close to 2 hours  during the night.  Now I feel l like I am a couple of hours late this morning myself.

I've got to get a shower soon and go up to the country and check on things.


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2017)

Morning MC & Gobbler
Thanks for the coffee G
Addy spent the night - I think I got a black eye or three, but what's a grandpa for if you can't kick him around all night


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2017)

Where you Ben G?


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2017)

Morning EE - can you pick us up some breakfast for you get too deep in the woods?


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2017)

Little grandaughter was goo gooing up a storm yesterday when I was holding her - and no one was around to hear it
2 weeks old and it was non stop for about two minutes 
I think she is one of them aspiring wrappers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

cramer said:


> Little grandaughter was goo gooing up a storm yesterday when I was holding her - and no one was around to hear it
> 2 weeks old and it was non stop for about two minutes
> I think she is one of them aspiring wrappers



she is definitely a wrapper










as she has you wrapped around her little finger already.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Morning Miggy, EE, Gobble and Cramer. Headed to the lake this morning ttyl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

cramer,

wife and I hosted a charity event last night so it was a late night getting home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

moon,

bring back some fish if you will


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2017)

Good luck this morning MP


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2017)

Gobblin, I just realized that you must have been hiding behind the door while I was typing earlier.

Thanks for the coffee injection too as it is already working for me.

Looks like Cramer is all wrapped up for sure and he will be for the rest of his life with that little one doing all of the finger wrapping like Gobblin advised.



Moon, I thought about you last night as I ate a bunch of fried fish and also some delicious grilled chicken wings along with all of the added foods last night.  This was a  fund-raiser and appreciation event that I try to help with twice a year up in Lincolnton to help my Bluegrass friends..."Little Roy and Lizzy Show".  Thankfully, there are some really nice close knit friends up there that know how to "GIT-R-DONE" as they have fantastic skills in fishing, hunting, cooking and providing all sorts of great food along with desserts and drinks.   They have several fish cookers and also several grills to help in cooking up all of the foods for this type event.  We cooked, we ate, and we had a good time feeding a bunch of people for this event.  Of course, Little Roy and Lizzy entertained the participants of this event last night as always.  They headline an Annual 3-day Bluegrass Festival every year at Elijah Clark State Park in Lincoln County around the 1st week of May, so the event this weekend was just a jump-start to help in fundraising in financing all of these endeavors.

Hope all of you have a great day and will pass it on.

CYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Today's the big long day, everyone have a good day.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 2, 2017)

Mernin yall, lort I am sore. 

Contemplating going to Fat Matt's fer lunch, but that might be a little close to the danger zone...especially seeing JimC's pics in I-85 thread.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2017)

Good morning,  let the master's traffic begin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Open bar?




Yep !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> single women




Yep and they were cutting up on the dance floor !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Poke them young guns and tell'em they're next.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2017)

Guess will grill up some deer boogers and dwags this evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2017)

Haaay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay




How's the lbow bro ???  You werking tonight ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's the lbow bro ???  You werking tonight ??



Getting better every day.. Yep hit the clock at 10


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 2, 2017)

Woe out some Dreamland Q today, I forgot how good it was. 

Man, now I have to find something else to do...can't sit in this house with the wiff...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

I've been spreading lime, weed and feed, and will put out fire ant preventer on the yard before the rains come tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been spreading lime, weed and feed, and will put out fire ant preventer on the yard before the rains come tonight/tomorrow.



Good eye deer on the ant killer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2017)

The boy has his first day off since early March. Gonna come ova and get some good Cafe356 suppa!
 Sold 16 cars last month.  Came ova for a little bit this mornin and was on that phone selling cars on his day off. Aint no quit in that boy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2017)

Playin with Tate ,  Rachel and the kids !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Playin with Tate ,  Rachel and the kids !!!



Give em a hug from me! 

Baby sitting grand doggies all day while the boy and girl shop for outdoor furniture. We be babysitting fools this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Give em a hug from me!
> 
> Baby sitting grand doggies all day while the boy and girl shop for outdoor furniture. We be babysitting fools this weekend.





Will do !!!  Youngun's been killing da fish !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy has his first day off since early March. Gonna come ova and get some good Cafe356 suppa!
> Sold 16 cars last month.  Came ova for a little bit this mornin and was on that phone selling cars on his day off. Aint no quit in that boy!





16 cars X's $600 a unit  . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 16 cars X's $600 a unit  . .



Where'd you get that from Not quite. He wishes.  H22 finally got to drives his today and said if I want one and will pay for it, go for it.  May be a new-er car in my future!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Evenin folks, chillin' for now. Still got til about midnight and maybe an hour or so beyond. Haven't been told what our in time is for tomorrow's show yet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Evening folks. WTG Cody! Just got the boat backed in and unhooked. Poured my first BLD, it sure is going down good!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Another good day.*

Got a good mess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey Moon, I sure could use a cold'un r two bout now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Not what I was expecting!*

This rascal was not happy!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ifin you was closer Chief I could hook you up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> This rascal was not happy!!



I wouldn't be to happy either Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

After cleaning up about an hour ago I've been chilling too


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Good mess of fish too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> This rascal was not happy!!



Did you let him have the hook?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Finally got the hook out!*

My pardoner was laughing so hard he could hardly take the pic. I was carrying on some what.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Evening gobblein, you been a bizzy bee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

That last pic looks like he was sizing me up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> My pardoner was laughing so hard he could hardly take the pic. I was carrying on some what.



Nice one! I'll neva forget my mama catching one in the rock quarry pond where my dad worked. It was huge. Man I miss fishing in that pond.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening gobblein, you been a bizzy bee.



ain't even holding a candle next to your big beam


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That last pic looks like he was sizing me up!



He is not happy with you taking his groceries.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Chief telling somebody they are busy! Not that you weren't Gobble, I'm just saying. Almost time for the squealers Mrs. H. Tell H22 I said hey.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Pulled pork pizza tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

pulled pork sammies here tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds good Gobble. We had them last night and some more on the lake today for lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Chief telling somebody they are busy! Not that you weren't Gobble, I'm just saying. Almost time for the squealers Mrs. H. Tell H22 I said hey.



He said HEY! he misses getting on here at work. The boy is fixin to get his feel of some Cafe356 eatin!  H22 runnin his butt off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

moon should be having fried turtle tomorrow after soaking in buttermilk for 24


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon should be having fried turtle tomorrow after soaking in buttermilk for 24



Indeed, and some turtle sauce piquant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Battery getting low and charger not in close proximity. Gonna shut 'r down for a while. 

Holler later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2017)

chief,  you doing the Masters this year?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2017)

My boat wasn't big enough for that thang! And he had a real bad attitude! I can't get on at work either Mrs. H! I check in on my phone.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Woe out some Dreamland Q today, I forgot how good it was.
> 
> Man, now I have to find something else to do...can't sit in this house with the wiff...



Patriot, we gonna hit Murphs next week in Brentwood and try some of their Burgers, beer and redneck calamari. My son lives in Brentwood and he and his wife are going to one of them Islands and I will be down there till Thursday babysitting.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't know what is up with my kids, when we went on a vacation, we always took them with us. Course we were lucky to get to PC for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

Drunkbro just said " I like ginger ale an Vodka.. I can drink it and still cooperate" 
I don't know what to say!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

Happy mundy folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2017)

Just got done and back to hotel @ 3:30am, had a 9:00am call.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got done and back to hotel @ 3:30am, had a 9:00am call.



Ouch


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Chief. You are going to have to sleep fast Chief!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, (hopefully sleeping Chief), Moonbro and to the rest of you Drivelers this morning.

Moon, I see several bass decided to jump in your boat over the weekend again too !!!!  

Gobblin's coffee truck will be a nice happening this morning too.  

Nothing going on here in Augusta but GOLF, GOLF, and more GOLF this week.  Kinda glad that I don't have any ticket for today "practice round" as the weather looks to be a disaster in the making.  The sad fact is......even if the weather is terrible for this event and you can't even get on the course, you still don't get any kind of refund as you are just "out of luck" in that regard.  Even if you are lucky enough to get them, those practice round tickets are NOT CHEAP either !!!!   

I love golf and being able to go to the Master's Golf Tournament is about as close to Heaven as some golfers might ever get in terms of actual beauty.  Once you get inside those gates, it is indeed another world to most golf fans and you WILL abide by THEIR RULES or you won't be there long and you will possibly NEVER be back either. 

This is probably the only Golf Tournament in the world that will NOT ALLOW ANY CELLPHONES OR EVEN BABY STROLLERS ON THE COURSE (imagine that in today's pc world) and they will send you through a metal detector and possibly search you just like the airport TSA people do as you can't even take in a small fingernail clipper inside !!!!!!   

Now I've got to get a shower and get busy doing a few things before this crazy weather arrives later today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

Reckon i gots to work til 11 today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2017)

EE, cheap is a relative viewpoint.   Every golf course all the way to 30055 are booked up this week.   Why do id10T's travel all the way to GA just to play golf the week of the Masters when they can't get tickets to the green jacket event????   Could have come last week and watched it on TV this week instead of being on a crowded course waiting on some 30+ hc slowing down play.

speaking of the coffee truck it just arrived.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Reckon i gots to work til 11 today



That's more than a 12'er.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That's more than a 12'er.



yep.. 13. maybe I can sneak out at 10


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> yep.. 13. maybe I can sneak out at 10



Mernin gimp.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Morning EE. I have a friend whose mother lived in Augusta. She would rent her house out for big$ during the Masters and go on vacation during the event.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Good morning Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Mernin Moon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Let's get dis day crunk da right way!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2017)

How about 

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:75.0%"></div>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


Mernin Ms. Purty Eyes.

You ready for bumpy weather?


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 3, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples! 

Stay safe today you guys and listen to miggys advice to be prepared for the worst


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2017)

morning!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



did the music wake you up?   



glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Stay safe today you guys and listen to miggys advice to be prepared for the worst



morning glue bunny


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2017)

Mornin folks, couple more days.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Chief, Mud, Gobble  and Glue Bunny. Starting to rain now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Ms. Purty Eyes.
> 
> You ready for bumpy weather?


 More so than I was last week........ pic to follow.......


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Stay safe today you guys and listen to miggys advice to be prepared for the worst


He is the man to listen to, I promise!


mudracing101 said:


> morning!!


 you missed it!


gobbleinwoods said:


> did the music wake you up?
> 
> 
> 
> morning glue bunny


between that & the smell of coffee, got me up & going!

The mighty red oak is down......... along with 2 pine trees........... raking, piling and burning........ I be give out, but it was awesome watching those 2 guys maneuver that equipment around!
This is before they cut the trunk off, it is all safely on the ground and Tiny Terror has already learned to climb it and jump off!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> More so than I was last week........ pic to follow.......
> 
> He is the man to listen to, I promise!
> 
> ...


Sad to see that one go, but glad it's no longer a threat. It will make for plenty a good fire in the future.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

Setting on the porch listening to the sounds of spring.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2017)

It's black as night here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's black as night here



Racist


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sad to see that one go, but glad it's no longer a threat. It will make for plenty a good fire in the future.


 You got that.......... no more shade, but there is some others already coming up, that stump is gonna be there for a long, long time.


blood on the ground said:


> Setting on the porch listening to the sounds of spring.


How you feelin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's black as night here


We need the rain, but dangit, our ball season starts tonight....... phone will be ringing off the hook before too long!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2017)

Morning bro's !!


Getting kinda rough in the MON, gotta feeling generator will be kicking in before todays over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You got that.......... no more shade, but there is some others already coming up, that stump is gonna be there for a long, long time.
> 
> How you feelin?
> 
> We need the rain, but dangit, our ball season starts tonight....... phone will be ringing off the hook before too long!



Can;t ring if'n you are talking to somejuan.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!
> 
> 
> Getting kinda rough in the MON, gotta feeling generator will be kicking in before todays over.



It would be a good day to have a windmill.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> our ball season starts tonight......



Not anymore it doesn't.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can;t ring if'n you are talking to somejuan.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a good day to have a windmill.


2 lines........... believe me, I have thought about it!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not anymore it doesn't.


 already had one granma call with "I can't believe ya'll scheduled games for Spring Break".......... uuuhh, we're not the school and not *everyone* gets to go out of town for vacations.............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

That was a monster tree Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like the bad weather is gone ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like the bad weather is gone ???



Nope, y'all just got a special little storm roll through earlier. The main line is heading your way now, about to cross 75 in a few.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That was a monster tree Keebs!


It sure was........... really hated to see it go and it wasn't near as rotten as we were thinking it was.......... probably could have stood another 10 to 20 years, but better safe than sorry!  I can't wait to deck it out for Tiny Terror to play on!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, y'all just got a special little storm roll through earlier. The main line is heading your way now, about to cross 75 in a few.


Keep me posted, the main radar I watch is "down for maintenance"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It sure was........... really hated to see it go and it wasn't near as rotten as we were thinking it was.......... probably could have stood another 10 to 20 years, but better safe than sorry!  I can't wait to deck it out for Tiny Terror to play on!
> 
> Keep me posted, the main radar I watch is "down for maintenance"!



Will do. Radar sites are gettin overloaded today. I've had to refresh mine frequently. If you use the one out of Valdosta you haven't lost much. It's the crappiest radar site in the state.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2017)

storm sirens going off in Newborn


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Wife said they are going off in Macon also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> storm sirens going off in Newborn





Moonpie1 said:


> Wife said they are going off in Macon also.



Sirens are da debil. Too many people rely on them and don't get weather radios.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 3, 2017)

Learned a good lesson today, satellite out and in the height of the storm, wife and son could not figure out how to manually tune a radio to an am station...

Finally said, GO TO WSBRADIO.COM AND CLICK LISTEN LIVE ON YOUR PHONE!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sirens are da debil. Too many people rely on them and don't get weather radios.


I have a great one.............. I call it "Shuggums"!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sirens are da debil. Too many people rely on them and don't get weather radios.



And they sound like Scud Alerts....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Learned a good lesson today, satellite out and in the height of the storm, wife and son could not figure out how to manually tune a radio to an am station...
> 
> Finally said, GO TO WSBRADIO.COM AND CLICK LISTEN LIVE ON YOUR PHONE!


technology ................. gonna be the death of us...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I have a great one.............. I call it "Shuggums"!





Patriot44 said:


> And they sound like Scud Alerts....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

We just had to shelter in place. Got pretty rough!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do. Radar sites are gettin overloaded today. I've had to refresh mine frequently._* If you use the one out of Valdosta you haven't lost much. It's the crappiest radar site in the state.*_


 yep, that's the one........... gives me the best shot of my area, but stays down the most!


Moonpie1 said:


> We just had to shelter in place. Got pretty rough!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> technology ................. gonna be the death of us...............



You got that right.



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> yep, that's the one........... gives me the best shot of my area, but stays down the most!



I use Warner Robins for your area. They are never down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Alright Keebs, it's bout to get bumpy in Fitzbeccaville.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2017)

Afternoon folks, sounds like we got some weather there. Hope all is well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks, sounds like we got some weather there. Hope all is well.



Yep, got some came right about over your place too. Hope you ain't havin to repaint, or worse.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alright Keebs, it's bout to get bumpy in Fitzbeccaville.


Yep, blew so bad it pulled the office door open twice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, got some came right about over your place too. Hope you ain't havin to repaint, or worse.



10-4, started gettin a little worried about Jag, but MizT called and said all was well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Evening folks. No damage here thankfully. Just got to clean up the yard some. Hope everyone came through ok.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

games cancelled............ one of the coaches farms near LilD, said they lost their equipment shed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. No damage here thankfully. Just got to clean up the yard some. Hope everyone came through ok.



Bet I'll have some yard cleanup Moon.



Keebs said:


> games cancelled............ one of the coaches farms near LilD, said they lost their equipment shed!



Dang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, got some came right about over your place too. Hope you ain't havin to repaint, or worse.



If'n I do....I'm callin you.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2017)

Stay Safe friends!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2017)

Seems like these eleven days are never going to end.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2017)

You've got it whipped now Chief. On the down hill slide!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2017)

Bad Weather is da debil!!!!!!

There was a lot of damage done in various areas of Augusta this afternoon.  In my case, when this storm initially hit, the winds must have been blowing 50-60 mph and the really heavy side-ways rain started immediately and was blowing like crazy.

I was lucky as I didn't get any damages but my Daughter called me to check on me and she told me  about the Marina up at the lake and also there was a bunch of damage along Wrightsboro Road across from the Mall so I drove over that way.  In Richmond Plaza, there were several businesses damaged and some lost their roofs etc and the debris from those flew across the parking lot and damaged a bunch of vehicles.  The front part of the H& R Block business was blown apart as most of the glass front was destroyed.  Lots of the signs were damaged including McDonalds, U-Haul, Taco-Bell, and some of the red lights were blown down at Jackson Road/North Leg Road.  The Red lights are not working at most other intersections along that stretch so deputies are trying to direct traffic.  Several other streets off of Wrightsboro across from the Walmart including the National Guard Armory are covered with downed trees and powerlines as well, so lots of work crews will be working through the night to get power restored asap and debris from the streets etc. 

Miggy told us a few days ago to be on the lookout for this kind of occurrence and he was 100 percent accurate.

ps:  I wish that just one time, he would tell me what the winning lottery numbers were going to be for the upcoming drawing of the Mega Millions or Power-Ball Lottery.  Yep, either one of those would work just fine for me !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank goodness erybody OK. I was worried bout my Souff GA folks. Nothing big here, thank goodness, just regular Spring storms.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You've got it whipped now Chief. On the down hill slide!



Aint no quit in Chief. I gar-un-tee.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 3, 2017)

Evening folks,  we made it through the storm ok no damage here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2017)

Well call me a dumarse, but I got caught outside in the hail storm trying to corral a big fat black Lab onto the back of my truck (not Dawn,she's white)

evidently they don't like Fords . . . 



No power still, Generac still running the Shak . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

Live from werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

Bring on the next round!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2017)

Quack done signed off


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2017)

Dayshifters should start moving about soon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I didn't get to sleep until after midnight so I slept some extra winks this morning so that I wouldn't be too grouchy today.

Bring on the coffee truck as I might need multiple cups of it this morning just to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Surely hope the rest of you didn't get your drawers blown off during the wild and crazy storms yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2017)

well when you are outside working and hear the sirens it is time to head for the hossel.   Weather radio is no help when it is in the house.  All I lost was the internet.  Came back on this morning.

Nephew in Locust Grove had tree total car.   In Mansfield lots of trees down and Hays Tractor lost back part of the building.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Morning EE and Gobble. They say round 2 possible for Wednesday. Talking like it may be worse than yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2017)

Morning boys.. Got some quiet turkey woods here at the house... Pleasant morning to be on the porch.


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 4, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples...glad all made it thru the storms!
Going to get the dvt checked today. Pray it's dissolved.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2017)

Safe & Secure here too, glad we all come through alright!

Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny and Keebs. Bet it was a relief to have that big tree down where you wanted it, and not on top of your buildings!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Morning my friends.....final day!!!! 

Headin to the house tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny and Keebs. Bet it was a relief to have that big tree down where you wanted it, and not on top of your buildings!


 You got that right!


Jeff C. said:


> Morning my friends.....final day!!!!
> 
> Headin to the house tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Safe travels Chief. This was a long one!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2017)

chief,  safe travels

moon, morning

keebsisreschedulingbbgamesandansweringdafone

got some storm downed limbs up and a little weed killer sprayed in the flower beds before the wind got up too bad.

time for a cool drink and a breather.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief,  safe travels
> 
> moon, morning
> 
> ...


 careful, you may be appointed the new daily driveler recap writer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not recapping, speculating maybe.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm not recapping, speculating maybe.


 
Time to heat up lunch............ baked pok chop with a mayo/Parmesan/garlic powder/panko spread on it with a side of herbed taters!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey!!! I'm up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Lunch was purty Goot....afternoon folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Howdy Mud. That sounds good Keebs. I had leftover cube deer,pinkeye peas, smashed taters and a biscuit.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

You coming up I-75 tomorrow Chief?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

Got rough around here, lost EMC power for about 10hrs.  Glad everybody's okay. 

Last day off, back at it tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You coming up I-75 tomorrow Chief?



Yessir, I am Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Evening Quackbro. Got a call from your co-worker yesterday. We have everything set up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

When you take I-475 bypass. It will bring you within a mile and a half from the house. What time you coming through?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro. Got a call from your co-worker yesterday. We have everything set up.




Good deal, ya'll will hit it off !!



Huge pole/hay barn about 3 miles up the road from me got demolished.  My friend and his son were IN IT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

We were leaving Tates and coming across the dove field when it hit, I was outside the truck trying to get Susie to load up. Got pelted by hail/wind and rain.


Not looking forward to Wed night at the mines.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

I bet your liver is glad you're going back to work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> When you take I-475 bypass. It will bring you within a mile and a half from the house. What time you coming through?



Moon, I'm Rollin out of hotel @ 8:00am, but I've got 2 other guys with me that are going to drop me off and return rental car @ airport for me. I'm 45 minutes south of airport and one lives north of ATL and the other one lives in Greenville, SC continuing on from the other guys house. Trying to get them there at a time so the ATL traffic won't be a nightmare for them. Otherwise, I would have dropped in for a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I bet your liver is glad you're going back to work!



Mine is glad I'm getting off of work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well call me a dumarse, but I got caught outside in the hail storm trying to corral a big fat black Lab onto the back of my truck (not Dawn,she's white)
> 
> evidently they don't like Fords . . .
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> We were leaving Tates and coming across the dove field when it hit, I was outside the truck trying to get Susie to load up. Got pelted by hail/wind and rain.
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to Wed night at the mines.





Moonpie1 said:


> I bet your liver is glad you're going back to work!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine is glad I'm getting off of work.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

I figured y'all may be in a rush wanting to get home. Hope y'all have a safe and uneventful trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

Last day off and I gotta go to the doctor . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H. Dang Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off and I gotta go to the doctor . .





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mrs. H. Dang Quackbro!





Called and sweet talked the nurse, she's gonna call me in 30 days of BP meds !!! 


Saved me a 50 mile 'round trip !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Called and sweet talked the nurse, she's gonna call me in 30 days of BP meds !!!
> 
> 
> Saved me a 50 mile 'round trip !!



Got a voice mail dis moanin for a fasting appt Thursday Mornin, forgot all about it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Mud. That sounds good Keebs. I had leftover cube deer,pinkeye peas, smashed taters and a biscuit.


I'm hungry again, got any left ova?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got rough around here, lost EMC power for about 10hrs.  Glad everybody's okay.
> 
> Last day off, back at it tomorrow night.


That ain't any fun!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal, ya'll will hit it off !!
> 
> 
> 
> Huge pole/hay barn about 3 miles up the road from me got demolished.  My friend and his son were IN IT !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Got a voice mail dis moanin for a fasting appt Thursday Mornin, forgot all about it.


I have one in May.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a voice mail dis moanin for a fasting appt Thursday Mornin, forgot all about it.



That is what you get for recharging your phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

Chiefbro b making dat $$$$$$$$$ !!!! Safe travels bro, tell Mz T I said HIGHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is what you get for recharging your phone.



You got that right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro b making dat $$$$$$$$$ !!!! Safe travels bro, tell Mz T I said HIGHHHHHHHHH !!!



This has been an unusual one for sure.

Will do Doc!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> This has been an unusual one for sure.
> 
> Will do Doc!


 Git home safe, Chief!
Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Git home safe, Chief!
> Later Folks!



Yes ma'am, thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

Well it's my last night off, gonna grill some bacon wrapped bstrap/fry some backstrap, last of the froggie legs, oysters...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Chicken Continental here wiff some beets. 
Travel channel  has Souff Carolina low country on. LOVE IT! 
I will be there one day. GAR-Un-Tee!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Didn't know it, but people as far North as Maine buy clams from South Carolina. Aint nothing like that Atlantic South Carolina salt water. 
Love me a clam, oyster,shrimp,snail,shark,skate,Couch...you name it! 


They cleaning deer now, I can get that at home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't know it, but people as far North as Maine buy clams from South Carolina. Aint nothing like that Atlantic South Carolina salt water.
> Love me a clam, oyster,shrimp,snail,shark,skate,Couch...you name it!
> 
> 
> They cleaning deer now, I can get that at home.






"Couch?????  You idijts be eating "couch???"    lol love ya gal !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Last show....should be done by midnight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Couch?????  You idijts be eating "couch???"    lol love ya gal !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Last show....should be done by midnight.



Don't hurry home, it's gonna be rough here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't hurry home, it's gonna be rough here.



Yessir, that's what I'm hearin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, that's what I'm hearin.



Actually you should be ok to come home, but won't enjoy the afternoon or evening. 

Just call me Sunshine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Conch. 

The boy got a huge live one out of the surf one time and H22 was so mad I made him throw it back. It's illegal to get em off the beach. Reckon how them restaurants get em?


----------

